# Hard Drive specials



## Justin Thyme

From time to time, there are great deals on Hard drives that are great for upgrading one's Tivo or your server. This thread is dedicated not to discussing hard drive upgrades or best HD but simply alerting folks to such deals.


----------



## Justin Thyme

Good only through August 18th (thursday).

Rebate deal on 300GB Seagates at Outpost: .33 per GB

$99 for 300GB

http://www.outpost.com/entry?site=op:mfe081205&sku=4280824


----------



## Justin Thyme

Reminder- $99 300GB Seagate deal at outpost.com ends today.


----------



## filburt1

Justin Thyme said:


> From time to time, there are great deals on Hard drives that are great for upgrading one's Tivo or your server. This thread is dedicated not to discussing hard drive upgrades or best HD but simply alerting folks to such deals.


160 GB for $20 after rebate/coupon: http://www.fatwallet.com/t/18/510093/


----------



## HDTiVo

The 300GB Seagate I ordered, along with $29 USB 2.0 conversion kit arrived today. $185 up front less $50 rebate =$135 with shipping.

I'd been looking for about 250GB for $150 USB2.0 so this was a good deal, and nice nice little project with the USB kit.

Thanks.


----------



## dagap

outpost.com has the Seagate 400GB ST3400832A for $170 AR.

Purchase must be made by 8/25/2005.

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4303145


----------



## HomieG

Fry's has a Seagate 200GB for $50 after rebate.


----------



## Justin Thyme

BTW- the 160GB deal expired yesterday. You really have to jump on these fast. At 12.5 cents per GB (maybe as much as .19 depending on your state taxes), that was a record. 

.40/ per GB in these others looks like a more typical good deal these days, while the .33 deal on the 300 that HD got are much more rare- especially for the higher quality Seagates.


----------



## filburt1

Justin Thyme said:


> BTW- the 160GB deal expired yesterday. You really have to jump on these fast. At 12.5 cents per GB (maybe as much as .19 depending on your state taxes), that was a record.


Actually 160 GB for $5 is a recurring theme: http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/messageview.php?catid=18&threadid=511168 . However, the pricematching deals require more work. Then again, it's 3 cents per GB.


----------



## HDTiVo

It blew my mind to see the 5 year parts and labor warranty when I got the Seagate. I've had two WD drives fail on me, one after two months, the other less than a year. No other HD has ever failed on me, but both the WDs I've had failed.


----------



## ref_karl

http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=316138&pfp=BROWSE

Ultra16 250GB, 7200RPM, Internal ATA/133 Hard Drive
Manufacturer: Maxtor
Mfg Part #: L01R250
Product Number: 316138

Was: $159.99
$99.99 (37% Off)


----------



## Justin Thyme

Last day today- 300GB Seagate is back on sale for $99. (.33 per GB- good price though once a month you can do better on lower capacity drives). Today is the last day for this rebated offer from Outpost.com but this seems to be a regular offer- so if you miss this one, check back periodically in the future.
http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4280824#rebate

Not exactly a hard drive special, but a decent deal on a portable media player. Note- IRiver has a lower play time than Creative Zen, and there are liable to be some more inventory clearances of first generation PVP's in advance of release of new models for the christmas season.

$289 for a new 20GB IRiver that can be sync'd to Tivo files with Media player 10. You can do a little better on the net, but this is backed by Costco's liberal return policy.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?ec=BC-EC3-Cat79&pos=1&whse=&topnav=&prodid=11068695


----------



## dylanemcgregor

320 GB WD drive for $135 with no rebates. Not the lowest price you will ever find, but I figured some people would appreciate the lack of hassle associated with no rebates. Free shipping.

http://www.monarchcomputer.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=150439&*******pg&NR=1


----------



## Justin Thyme

Nigebj noted that this deal is back on again at Outpost.com

http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4280824?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

Offer good until 9/15/2005.

That's .33 per gb. Much cheaper than DVDs- with divx, you can get a feature length film on disk for less than 40 cents.


----------



## parzec

300GB Refurb Maxtor -- $99 -- NO REBATE

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=4A3000J0-R&cat=HDD


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

Office Max has a 320g Western Digital 7200 rpm 8 mg cache in store for 120$ on sale this week. after 80$ instant rebate and a 30$ mail in.


----------



## dylanemcgregor

parzec said:


> 300GB Refurb Maxtor -- $99 -- NO REBATE
> 
> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=4A3000J0-R&cat=HDD


Just a quick note for anyone who doesnt usually read the fine print. This is a refurbed drive with only a 0 day warranty. Still might be a good deal, but buyer beware. I myself am a little hesitant to buy a refurbed hard drive for a TiVo since it will be getting such continuous use.

Dylan


----------



## parzec

dylanemcgregor said:


> Just a quick note for anyone who doesnt usually read the fine print. This is a refurbed drive with only a 0 day warranty. Still might be a good deal, but buyer beware. I myself am a little hesitant to buy a refurbed hard drive for a TiVo since it will be getting such continuous use.
> 
> Dylan


Actually, it comes with a 90 day waranty - perhaps a typo in your post, but it says 90 on the computer geeks site.


----------



## nigebj

Justin Thyme said:


> Nigebj noted that this deal is back on again at Outpost.com
> 
> http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4280824?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> 
> Offer good until 9/15/2005.
> 
> That's .33 per gb. Much cheaper than DVDs- with divx, you can get a feature length film on disk for less than 40 cents.


And as you'll note the Outpost front page was a little enthusiastic, it's actually 159.00 - 50 - 109.99 - but a great drive, and a good price.


----------



## dylanemcgregor

parzec said:


> Actually, it comes with a 90 day waranty - perhaps a typo in your post, but it says 90 on the computer geeks site.


Oops, sorry.  The # nine key does not work on my keyboard and sometimes I forget to copy and paste it in. Thanks for catching my mistake.


----------



## Justin Thyme

.24 per gig: Compusa 160GB for $39 with rebate
.34 per gig Outpost 200GB for $69


----------



## orome

I dropped $80 on a 200gb Maxtor ATA100 drive at Staples a few days ago, no rebates or other silliness to deal with.


----------



## nigebj

Outpost again ...

http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4280824


----------



## betz

Thank you so much! I have been waiting for these to go on sale!


----------



## Justin Thyme

Fry's again- Seagate 300GB. This time it's not the usual $100, (.33/GB), but $79 (.26/GB). Also, the deal ad claims free shipping.

Yeehawwww. Moore's law.

http://www.outpost.com/entry?site=op:mfe102805&sku=4280824

thru *11/3*


----------



## rainwater

Justin Thyme said:


> Fry's again- Seagate 300GB. This time it's not the usual $100, (.33/GB), but $79 (.26/GB). Also, the deal ad claims free shipping.
> 
> Yeehawwww. Moore's law.
> 
> http://www.outpost.com/entry?site=op:mfe102805&sku=4280824
> 
> thru 11/30


I'm not a big fan of the newer Seagates since they disabled AAC. They are much too loud for my tastes.


----------



## 1283

Justin Thyme said:


> Fry's again- Seagate 300GB. This time it's not the usual $100, (.33/GB), but $79 (.26/GB). Also, the deal ad claims free shipping.
> 
> Yeehawwww. Moore's law.
> 
> http://www.outpost.com/entry?site=op:mfe102805&sku=4280824
> 
> thru 11/30


The rebate is valid through 11/3 (see the rebate form), not 11/30. Also, the pre-rebate price of $130 is very likely to go up on Wed 11/2, since Fry's sale cycles are Fri-Tue and Wed-Thu.


----------



## Justin Thyme

Whoa. My BS detector should have gone off on that one- they always make them short. Corrected my note- thanks.

Folks better hurry. $26/GB for this capacity has been rare up to now. If you are disciplined and send in the dang Rebate, you will have a decent deal.


----------



## JasonD

Justin Thyme said:


> Fry's again- Seagate 300GB. This time it's not the usual $100, (.33/GB), but $79 (.26/GB). Also, the deal ad claims free shipping.
> 
> Yeehawwww. Moore's law.
> 
> http://www.outpost.com/entry?site=op:mfe102805&sku=4280824
> 
> thru *11/3*


Great deal I just ordered one. But I had to pay for shipping. I didn't see where shipping was free.

jason


----------



## Dan203

Justin Thyme said:


> $26/GB for this capacity has been rare up to now.


At $26/GB this drive would cost $7,800!  But at $0.26/GB it's quite a steal. 

Dan


----------



## petew

JasonD said:


> Great deal I just ordered one. But I had to pay for shipping. I didn't see where shipping was free.
> 
> jason


The drive is $139 in store at Frys. So at $129 + <$10 for shipping, shipping is effectively free.


----------



## dylanemcgregor

Sorry, no deal alerts, but I thought I'd bump this thread in case anyone had seen any good Black Friday sales on drives?


----------



## PaulaBerge

bfads.net has CompUSA's sale ad, begins at 11:59 pm Thanksgiving night to midnight Friday. 200 gb 7200 rpm 8 mb cache, $29.99 after rebates. Also a Series 2 40-hour TiVo for $19.99 after rebates.


----------



## jlb

Are the deals at CompUSA for the whole sale, including starting at midnight?


----------



## xnevergiveinx

same goes for a 200 gig drive at staples. i'd try that before trying out compusa, staples might have a better chance because of less people


----------



## 1283

If you buy a Maxtor drive for TiVo, make sure the store does not charge restocking fee for returns.


----------



## dylanemcgregor

PaulaBerge said:


> bfads.net has CompUSA's sale ad, begins at 11:59 pm Thanksgiving night to midnight Friday. 200 gb 7200 rpm 8 mb cache, $29.99 after rebates. Also a Series 2 40-hour TiVo for $19.99 after rebates.


Thanks Paula, that's just about perfect.


----------



## kls1891

I just got in on the $30 200GB drive at Staples. The next step is actually setting it up and putting it in the tivo. Can someone point me to detailed instructions on how to do this? I've got a Humax DRT800.

Thanks.


----------



## dylanemcgregor

kls1891 said:


> I just got in on the $30 200GB drive at Staples. The next step is actually setting it up and putting it in the tivo. Can someone point me to detailed instructions on how to do this? I've got a Humax DRT800.
> 
> Thanks.


You beat me. Trains were running pretty late this morning and I didn't get to Staples until a little after 7:00, by that time all the drives were gone. 

Follow the link in this thread for really good and easy instructions for doing it yourself.


----------



## miadlor

300 GB Seagate.......$69 at Outpost.com


----------



## kls1891

No need to go to the actual store (I didn't). Same deals are available online, including free shpping. I ordered this morning and it scheduled to be delivered on Tuesday.

I just checked now online, and it's still available.


----------



## xnevergiveinx

dylanemcgregor said:


> You beat me. Trains were running pretty late this morning and I didn't get to Staples until a little after 7:00, by that time all the drives were gone.
> 
> Follow the link in this thread for really good and easy instructions for doing it yourself.


i got mine this morning, i got to staples at 5:30, i was customer # 50 or so in line. i was first at checkout though, thats all i wanted. now to install this thing


----------



## uTivo

It was nice to roll out of bed at 0800 this morning and order that 200 gig'er in my PJs from Staples. The funny thing is that I was prepared to pay shipping, but it was free to ship!


----------



## GusMan

I picked up a 250 GB Western Digital drive for $149 - $90 in rebates at Circuit City today. I think the deal ends Tomorrow (Sat). The drive was marked $150 but then I found a tag with the sale price and rebate info.


----------



## dylanemcgregor

xnevergiveinx said:


> i got mine this morning, i got to staples at 5:30, i was customer # 50 or so in line. i was first at checkout though, thats all i wanted. now to install this thing


Argh...you guys are killing me here. I checked Staples website in the morning but saw no mention of this deal with the rebates. I'd read that many of these deals were in store only, and since I have a Staples a cople of blocks from my office, I thought it would be no big deal to pick up in store. When the sales guy told me they were all out of the drives I asked if they were available online, he checked the circular and then came back and said in store only. 



GusMan said:


> I picked up a 250 GB Western Digital drive for $149 - $90 in rebates at Circuit City today. I think the deal ends Tomorrow (Sat). The drive was marked $150 but then I found a tag with the sale price and rebate info.


This was the drive I ended up getting as well, maybe not quite as good of price per GB, but the extra 50 GB will be nice.


----------



## Gregor

Not quite as sweet, but there's a 300 gig Maxtor at newegg for $109, 5 yr warranty, no rebate needed.


----------



## DocNo

miadlor said:


> 300 GB Seagate.......$69 at Outpost.com


Thanks! After three dead maxtor and WD hard drives, I decided to go with Seagate.

That and Seagate has a 5 year warranty. That way if it dies within 5 years like the last three hard drives I have upgraded my Tivo's with, I can at least get my money back or a new drive


----------



## xnevergiveinx

dylanemcgregor said:


> Argh...you guys are killing me here. I checked Staples website in the morning but saw no mention of this deal with the rebates. I'd read that many of these deals were in store only, and since I have a Staples a cople of blocks from my office, I thought it would be no big deal to pick up in store. When the sales guy told me they were all out of the drives I asked if they were available online, he checked the circular and then came back and said in store only.


yeah, i wait for a half hour outside. the sale was only 6-10am, snooze and ya lose i guess. i'm sure there will be some sweet deals closer to x-mas


----------



## Resist

So how do you get these drives to work with Tivo?


----------



## dylanemcgregor

Resist said:


> So how do you get these drives to work with Tivo?


Go to the Upgrade section of this forum, there are a bunch of posts at the top with instructions.


----------



## cajo

Sorry for posting this after the fact. The day after Thanksgiving is my favorite day to stand in the cold outside Staples for their annual sale. 

This year they offered a Maxtor 200 GB 7200RPM, Internal ATA/133 Hard Drive for $29.00 after rebate. That works out to 14.5 cents / GB...that has to be a record!


----------



## 1283

For people buying these Maxtor drives for TiVo, don't get too excited until you actually get them working properly (no stuttering) in the TiVo.


----------



## Gregor

c3 said:


> For people buying these Maxtor drives for TiVo, don't get too excited until you actually get them working properly (no stuttering) in the TiVo.


Never had a problem with a Maxtor drive (or Seagate or WD either) in a TiVo.

In fact some of my Tivos wer shipped with Maxtor drives, IIRC.


----------



## 1283

Read about the Maxtor stuttering problem in the Upgrade Center. Maxtor changed the firmware on some models early this year, and that caused those models to be incompatible with TiVo.


----------



## xnevergiveinx

if it doesn't work well, i will just sell it on ebay, any money i make over $30 is all profit, or i will use it in my computer or as an external


----------



## PaulaBerge

I jinxed myself by replying to this thread. I had no need for a hard drive on Friday, but last night, our beloved 3 year old lifetime sub weaknees upgraded stand alone series 2 decided to die.

Seconds before CompUSA closed tonight, I sent my husband to get the 250 gb on sale for $59.99 after rebate (Maxtor - don't even go there lol). I somehow had the bright idea that we could replace the two drives with the new one together and be recording Curb Your Enthusiasm by 9 p.m.

So 7 hours later we have a working 282 hour TiVo. I think the process took 7 years off my life.


----------



## Flyinace2000

CompUSA 250gb 7200prm 16mb cache

Normal Price: $159.99
Price after Rebates: $59.99
$20.00 instant savings
$80.00 mail-in rebate(s)


----------



## PaulaBerge

Flyinace2000 said:


> CompUSA 250gb 7200prm 16mb cache
> 
> Normal Price: $159.99
> Price after Rebates: $59.99
> $20.00 instant savings
> $80.00 mail-in rebate(s)


That's the one I got yesterday.

After replacing the duals with that, the TiVo is still freezing for a few seconds so either it's the Maxtor problem, a digital cable problem, or some other TiVo hardware problem.


----------



## buddhawood

PaulaBerge said:


> That's the one I got yesterday.
> 
> After replacing the duals with that, the TiVo is still freezing for a few seconds so either it's the Maxtor problem, a digital cable problem, or some other TiVo hardware problem.


If your drive is a DiamondMax 10 it's 99.8% a Maxtor problem.


----------



## alyssa

PaulaBerge said:


> So 7 hours later we have a working 282 hour TiVo. I think the process took 7 years off my life.


Dito;
Personally the GSOD was the last straw.....


----------



## PaulaBerge

buddhawood said:


> If your drive is a DiamondMax 10 it's 99.8% a Maxtor problem.


It says Ultra16 on the box and DiamondMax / Buffer Size: 16 mb on the side sticker. What does the 10 denote?

It hasn't froze since I've reset the cable box so I still have a feeling (rather hope) it could be the digital cable.


----------



## xnevergiveinx

my series 1 came with a maxtor drive...it worked fine for a couple of years. maxtor quickview.


----------



## PaulaBerge

I think the 80 hr. Humax we have has a Maxtor.


----------



## davezatz

From SlickDeals.net today:

Western Digital 300GB Hard Drive $70 after $90MIR
Best Buy has the Western Digital 300GB Hard Drive for $160 - $90MIR = $70. Thanks hqh51.


----------



## xnevergiveinx

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4596277?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

300 gig seagate for $85 after rebate, i'd rather have that than a western digital just because of the 5 yr warranty


----------



## Justin Thyme

250GB Seagate Drive $69 After Rebate at Outpost.com, 28 cents per gig not bad.

Until 3/7 (Tuesday)

http://www.outpost.com/entry?site=op:mfe030306&sku=4596257

Twins born naturally, perfect health for the two-Thymers and Mrs. Thyme. but Mr. and Mrs. Thyme are not getting much sleep....


----------



## davezatz

Justin Thyme said:


> Twins born naturally, perfect health for the two-Thymers and Mrs. Thyme. but Mr. and Mrs. Thyme are not getting much sleep....


Nice thyming... KidZone will be here shortly.


----------



## PaulaBerge

Justin Thyme said:


> 250GB Seagate Drive $69 After Rebate at Outpost.com, 28 cents per gig not bad.
> 
> Until 3/7 (Tuesday)
> 
> http://www.outpost.com/entry?site=op:mfe030306&sku=4596257
> 
> Twins born naturally, perfect health for the two-Thymers and Mrs. Thyme. but Mr. and Mrs. Thyme are not getting much sleep....


C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !!!!

How exciting - I hope your wife is doing well, I always wanted twins until a friend had them and I found out that it really was double the work and then some.


----------



## xnevergiveinx

dang, i'd buy another 250 gig drive, but i would have to have someone else buy it for me and ship it somewhere else, because i just bought that 250 gig seagate and i can only do one rebate.


----------



## goony

I use http://www.salescircular.com/ whenever I want to see what local stores have hard-drive deals.


----------



## jerobi

This week:

CompUSA has this *Seagate 300GB ST3300631A Hard Drive* on sale for $149.99 -  $50 rebates [Exp 3/11] = *$100*.

Alternatively, CircuitCity has this *Western Digital 250GB Hard Drive* on sale for $140 - $70 rebates [Exp 3/11] = *$70*.


----------



## xnevergiveinx

300 gig seagate drive on outpost $80 AR
http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4280824

i love seagates and thats the only hard drive i will use from now on!
this kinda sucks because i ordered the 250 gig seagate drive from outpost.com for $70 AR (still have to send the rebate in.)
i love outpost.com i can order with ground shipping and i get it next day if i order before 4pm the previous day...because the nearest outpost place is about 2 hours from me.

FREE GROUND SHIPPING TOO! 
(when you get past the credit card page and get to the review page, make sure you select ground shipping there, it defaults to select second day...i guess thats how they make a little money off of people not paying attention!)


----------



## 1283

That 300GB Seagate is $70AR at Fry's. Both that one and the 250GB one are too noisy for my TiVos. Hope they will clear out the 7200.8 drives and get the supposedly much quieter 7200.9 drives in retail channels.


----------



## xnevergiveinx

c3 said:


> That 300GB Seagate is $70AR at Fry's. Both that one and the 250GB one are too noisy for my TiVos. Hope they will clear out the 7200.8 drives and get the supposedly much quieter 7200.9 drives in retail channels.


outpost is fry's electronic online store...sure about that price? i think the seagate is pretty quiet


----------



## HDTiVo

c3 said:


> That 300GB Seagate is $70AR at Fry's. Both that one and the 250GB one are too noisy for my TiVos. Hope they will clear out the 7200.8 drives and get the supposedly much quieter 7200.9 drives in retail channels.


If that's the 300GB Seagate with the 5 year warranty, its great for video server purposes.

Put those babies into USB enclosures and hang 'em off your TiVoServer PC.

Then see if you ever care if TiVo offers an FSI.


----------



## 1283

xnevergiveinx said:


> outpost is fry's electronic online store...sure about that price? i think the seagate is pretty quiet


Outpost and Fry's often have different prices. I bought both 250GB and 300GB drives and tested them in my TiVo. 250GB is going back, and 300GB will be used in PC. 7200.8 Seagate is noisier than Maxtor/WD/Hitachi/Samsung.


----------



## PaulaBerge

200 gb Seagate at CompUSA, $29.99, #309209

FRIDAY, 3-17-06, 6 pm to midnight

$10 instant savings
$40 mfr. mail-in
$20 mail-in
$40 eRebate


----------



## xnevergiveinx

PaulaBerge said:


> 200 gb Seagate at CompUSA, $29.99, #309209
> 
> FRIDAY, 3-17-06, 6 pm to midnight
> 
> $10 instant savings
> $40 mfr. mail-in
> $20 mail-in
> $40 eRebate


thats a good deal, but 2 rebates kinda sucks. can i get that online?


----------



## 1283

xnevergiveinx said:


> thats a good deal, but 2 rebates kinda sucks. can i get that online?


*THREE* rebates. B&M only.


----------



## xnevergiveinx

go big and get the hitachi 500 gb hard drive.
http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4669918?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
it's got a 3 year warranty
not bad for $250 after a $40 rebate.

if you and a friend got together, you could build a terabyte tivo...well, a 1000 gig tivo.


----------



## ducker

man.. I don't know what to do.. I just recently picked up a Maxtor 200gb @ ~$52 (or .25/gig) not bad.. but I'm tempted to return that and get that Seagate 300gb @ .26/gig. Soooo tempting.

I might just wait for now, upgrade with the Maxtor I already have and work with that for the time being... upgrade to a full 1/2 a tera later.


----------



## xnevergiveinx

maxtor probably only has a 1 year warranty, but will run quieter with acoustic management. however, it's most likely a diamond max 10 drive, which the newer ones don't work well with tivos.
seagate has a 5 year warranty, the one you will get is a 7200.8. they are a little louder, but not bad..also, seagate got rid of acoustic management.

i'd go with seagate


----------



## 1283

The *current* Maxtor DM10 should work fine. Most of the problems were reported for drives manufactured in 2005.

I just bought a Seagate 7200.9 250GB drive, which is supposed to be quiet. I'll try it in my TiVo within the next few days.


----------



## HDTiVo

ducker said:


> man.. I don't know what to do.. I just recently picked up a Maxtor 200gb @ ~$52 (or .25/gig) not bad.. but I'm tempted to return that and get that Seagate 300gb @ .26/gig. Soooo tempting.
> 
> I might just wait for now, upgrade with the Maxtor I already have and work with that for the time being... upgrade to a full 1/2 a tera later.


The Seagate 300GB does have the 5 year warranty. I bought one a few months ago because of this thread and just bought another. Excellent performance.


----------



## Stylin

HDTiVo said:


> The Seagate 300GB does have the 5 year warranty. I bought one a few months ago because of this thread and just bought another. Excellent performance.


Is the noise as bad as ppl claim? My apt is small, and my bedroom is beside the living room. I can handle a hum of an indoor heater, is this louder? tia


----------



## rainwater

Stylin said:


> Is the noise as bad as ppl claim? My apt is small, and my bedroom is beside the living room. I can handle a hum of an indoor heater, is this louder? tia


Depends on which one you get. The problem with Seagate is they don't enable acoustic management so you can't set it to quiet mode. Thats why I tend to stick with Hitachi or WD.


----------



## rsnaider

I have the 7200.8 300GB drive in my bedroom RX-20. I have another 7200.8 300GB that I have prepped for my TiVo box that has a failing drive. I cannot say they will both be load since I have not yet installed it.

I can hear the seeks but they are not that loud. If you are very sensitive to noise you will hear it.


----------



## xnevergiveinx

really, you won't hear the 7200.8 seagate drive, unless the room is completely silent. 
if you concentrate, you can her little clicks every once in a while...nothing bad.
my maxtor diamond max 10 drive is actually louder, even though i turned it to silent with acoustic management. it kinda makes a scraping noise every once in a while...who knows.


----------



## uclakidd

Seagate drives are the best. I get them from newegg OEM. I have a 300 GB 7200.8 and a 7200.9 in one TiVo and while it's not whisper quiet, it's quiet.


----------



## 1283

Noise is a very subjective matter. What's quiet for one person may be noisy for another. Sometimes not being able to hear well is a good thing.

BTW, Seagate has changed the specs for 7200.9 300GB recently. It used to be 25db idle and 28db seek, but it's now 28db idle and 32db seek. I was looking forward to buying that 300GB drive, but I had to settle with the 250GB instead.


----------



## Stylin

TY all for the opinions. I was able to jump on the 300gb seagate deal. I figure if I can sleep through old radiator pipes clanking, I'll be able to sleep through the seeks - plus, I'm sure my dogs snoring will dull the sound lol.


----------



## 1283

Tried two Seagate 7200.9 250GB drives, and I'm not impressed. The seek noise is quieter than 7200.7 200GB and 7200.8 250GB/300GB, but not as quiet as my Maxtor DM10 200GB drives. Both of those 7200.9 drives have a higher pitch rotational noise that I have not heard from my other Seagate drives. They're going back.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

c3 said:


> Tried two Seagate 7200.9 250GB drives, and I'm not impressed. The seek noise is quieter than 7200.7 200GB and 7200.8 250GB/300GB, but not as quiet as my Maxtor DM10 200GB drives. Both of those 7200.9 drives have a higher pitch rotational noise that I have not heard from my other Seagate drives. They're going back.


That's very dissapointing becasue I wanted to use the new 7200.9 Seagates in a new PC I'm building. While head seeking noise is okay, high pitched squeal is something I can't deal with. Even though this is a subjective question, how bad would you say it was (using a 1-5 scale with 5 being the worst)?

Thanks


----------



## DCIFRTHS

uclakidd said:


> Seagate drives are the best. I get them from newegg OEM. I have a 300 GB 7200.8 and a 7200.9 in one TiVo and while it's not whisper quiet, it's quiet.


Do you notice a high pitched noise from either of the drives? Is one worse than the other?

Thanks


----------



## 1283

DCIFRTHS said:


> That's very dissapointing becasue I wanted to use the new 7200.9 Seagates in a new PC I'm building. While head seeking noise is okay, high pitched squeal is something I can't deal with. Even though this is a subjective question, how bad would you say it was (using a 1-5 scale with 5 being the worst)?
> 
> Thanks


I would rate it 3-4, but I want 1-2. It sounded like my 2.5-year old WD (silver top, not the current black top) with slightly worn bearings.

The 7200.9 300GB is likely to have quite different acoustic characteristics.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

c3 said:


> .... The 7200.9 300GB is likely to have quite different acoustic characteristics.


Why do you say that?


----------



## 1283

DCIFRTHS said:


> Why do you say that?


If you look at the data sheet, 250GB has idle noise of 25db, and 300GB has idle noise of 28db. That suggests different number of platters and/or different motor. The decibel number may be higher, but the frequency profile may be more acceptable to the ears. I have not tried the 7200.9 300GB, so that's just a guess.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

c3 said:


> If you look at the data sheet, 250GB has idle noise of 25db, and 300GB has idle noise of 28db. That suggests different number of platters and/or different motor. The decibel number may be higher, but the frequency profile may be more acceptable to the ears. I have not tried the 7200.9 300GB, so that's just a guess.


I know they increased the platter density on these new models, but I have been unable to determine how many platters are in each model. I believe the 500GB model uses the less dense 125Gb platters. I'm not sure about the others...if anyone has a chart or link, to the number of platters/heads in the 7200.*9* drives, I would appreciate it.


----------



## 1283

http://www.seagate.com/cda/products/discsales/personal/family/0,1085,704,00.html

ST3SSSCPGA, as in ST3300622A

SSS: drive size
C: cache size, 8=8MB, 6=16MB
P: number of platters
G: generation/version number

Based on this model number scheme, the 300GB is supposed to have 2 platters, same as the 250GB. However, the acoustic numbers (which was recently changed for the 300GB) are different.


----------



## davezatz

So what *is* the quietest drive generally speaking? I want to upgrade my fairly recent Humax burner addition which is in the bedroom...


----------



## xnevergiveinx

davezatz said:


> So what *is* the quietest drive generally speaking? I want to upgrade my fairly recent Humax burner addition which is in the bedroom...


i have a hitachi deskstar that is dead quiet. it was quiet coming out of the box, after using the hitachi acoustic management program, it's hard to hear it at all, unless you have your ear on the drive.

personally, i couldn't care less about noisy drives. now that they are all FDB (fluid dynamic bearing) they don't make that annoying whining noise.

as for the clicking noise when seeking...it doesn't bother me. my tivos are not in the room where i sleep. in the room, I also have my desktop computer and a mini fridge.


----------



## Stylin

Crapusa has:
Seagate 300GB INTERNAL HARD DRIVE sku#335866
99.99 after savings & rebates thru Apr 1
$189.99 - $30 Instant Savings - $40 Mfr. Mail-In Rebate - $10 Mail-In Rebate - $10 eRebate


----------



## HDTiVo

Fry's has the 250GB Seagate for $69.99 post rebate until 3/28.
http://www.outpost.com/entry?site=op:mfe031706&sku=4596257


----------



## xnevergiveinx

HDTiVo said:


> Fry's has the 250GB Seagate for $69.99 post rebate until 3/28.
> http://www.outpost.com/entry?site=op:mfe031706&sku=4596257


bought that a few weeks ago. great deal


----------



## xnevergiveinx

300 gig seagate drive for $90...no rebate required. free shipping, just make sure you have ground shipping selected (outpost always switches it to 2 day shipping on the confirm screen, they tricked me once before)
http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4596277?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

i got the same drive for $80 after rebate a few weeks ago


----------



## Sirshagg

xnevergiveinx said:


> 300 gig seagate drive for $90...no rebate required. free shipping, just make sure you have ground shipping selected (outpost always switches it to 2 day shipping on the confirm screen, they tricked me once before)
> http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4596277?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> 
> i got the same drive for $80 after rebate a few weeks ago


Anyone know if this deal is available in the stores too?


----------



## JasonD

I just looked at the circular for frys today and it looks like you can get a rebate on the 300GB so it comes out to $79.00 in the store.

Jason


----------



## Sirshagg

JasonD said:


> I just looked at the circular for frys today and it looks like you can get a rebate on the 300GB so it comes out to $79.00 in the store.
> 
> Jason


What is it out of pocket? I'm always skeptical of rebates - especially from Fry's.


----------



## Sirshagg

answered my own question

http://www.netaffilia.com/ad/electronics/frys/i/2006/03/31/16087.html


----------



## 1283

If you bought the Seagate 300GB from Fry's about 3 weeks ago, you may be able to get $40 back. For the 8MB version: $79.99 + tax - $50 rebate. Easy PM for me. YMMV.


----------



## xnevergiveinx

Hitachi 160GB UATA100 8MB Buffer Retail Hard Drive Kit
$65.00 Rebate 
comes to $25 after you mail in the 2 rebates...ugh
http://shop3.outpost.com/product/3885187

thinking about getting it, just as extra storage on my media server


----------



## jaybird13

xnevergiveinx said:


> Hitachi 160GB UATA100 8MB Buffer Retail Hard Drive Kit
> $65.00 Rebate
> comes to $25 after you mail in the 2 rebates...ugh
> http://shop3.outpost.com/product/3885187
> 
> thinking about getting it, just as extra storage on my media server


Oddly enough I just sacrificed one of my backup storage drives to upgrade my DRT800 this weekend and it was this exact same model. I think I'll order this to replace the backup.


----------



## 1283

If you bought the Seagate 300GB from Fry's/Outpost in the past few days, there is a $50 rebate available at seagaterebates.com, offer number 06-44746. I believe the rebate is really a mistake, so YMMV.


----------



## xnevergiveinx

c3 said:


> If you bought the Seagate 300GB from Fry's/Outpost in the past few days, there is a $50 rebate available at seagaterebates.com, offer number 06-44746. I believe the rebate is really a mistake, so YMMV.


funny thing is that i bought a 250 gig seagate drive and a 300 gig seagate drive. i bought the 250 gig about a month and a half ago and the 300 gig about 3 weeks ago. both had $50 rebates. 
just yesterday, the $50 rebate for the 300 gig showed up at seagaterebates.com but not the 250 gig one....i don't get it, the 250 gig one was mailed about 3 weeks earlier than the 300 gig one.

sounds like it got lost. i have copies of everything i sent in. i'm going to wait another month before calling to see if it shows up


----------



## 1283

c3 said:


> If you bought the Seagate 300GB from Fry's/Outpost in the past few days, there is a $50 rebate available at seagaterebates.com, offer number 06-44746. I believe the rebate is really a mistake, so YMMV.


In the San Francisco Bay Area, Fry's has the 16MB version for $100 without rebate, today only. The $50 rebate is still available at the website.


----------



## HTH

Best hard drive deal I'd ever seen was 8 GB/dollar (160 GB for $20), until I saw one at 10 GB/dollar (200 GB for $20). But of course, as you can imagine, by the time I'd discovered the deals they were out of stock.


----------



## Sirshagg

Frys has a 300gb maxtor for $89

http://www.netaffilia.com/ad/electronics/frys/i/2006/04/21/16483.html


----------



## dcahoe

Sirshagg said:


> Frys has a 300gb maxtor for $89
> 
> http://www.netaffilia.com/ad/electronics/frys/i/2006/04/21/16483.html


That link shows an add for a Serial-ATA (SATA) drive which may work in a PC but not in a TiVo yet.

The new Series 3 machines I believe will support SATA when they become available.


----------



## Sirshagg

I'm fairly certain it's a PATA drive, it's the text someone wrote above the ad which states serial, not the ad itself. Plus they have another 300gb maxtor drive on sale which states serial ata in the Ad.


----------



## peteypete

dcahoe said:


> That link shows an add for a Serial-ATA (SATA) drive which may work in a PC but not in a TiVo yet.
> 
> The new Series 3 machines I believe will support SATA when they become available.


Is SATA better than the other?


----------



## tca32123

Been searching a bit and came accross this deal *maybe*

Circuit City: 300GB Seagate for 89.99 after rebate

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Seag...18287/catOid/-12976/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do

I'm doing searches since I want to get a new HD to place in a spare Tivo .. It states Ultra ATA/100 ... thats compatable for Tivo, correct?


----------



## BlackBetty

tca32123 said:


> Been searching a bit and came accross this deal *maybe*
> 
> Circuit City: 300GB Seagate for 89.99 after rebate
> 
> http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Seag...18287/catOid/-12976/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do
> 
> I'm doing searches since I want to get a new HD to place in a spare Tivo .. It states Ultra ATA/100 ... thats compatable for Tivo, correct?


I heard there were a lot of problems with the 300GB seagate drives. I heard the 400gb seagates work great. I am waiting to score one of those for around $100 to slap into my DT TiVo


----------



## lessd

BlackBetty said:


> I heard there were a lot of problems with the 300GB seagate drives. I heard the 400gb seagates work great. I am waiting to score one of those for around $100 to slap into my DT TiVo


Have you seen a 400G hard drive that was a PATA most are SATA which for now will not work in a TiVo.


----------



## 1283

Huh? There are definitely 400GB and 500GB PATA drives. People have already put two 500GB drives in TiVos.


----------



## BlackBetty

I want a 500GB for my new dual tuner unit


----------



## MikeMar

Dual unit has just 1 hard drive in it right?


----------



## BlackBetty

MikeMar said:


> Dual unit has just 1 hard drive in it right?


correct my fellow Bostonian.


----------



## MikeMar

Woooo Boston

Where you hale from?


----------



## BlackBetty

MikeMar said:


> Woooo Boston
> 
> Where you hale from?


right around the corner from you in Watertown.


----------



## MikeMar

BlackBetty said:


> right around the corner from you in Watertown.


Cool, good time. I love watertown. Some good restaurants and Armenian bakery's


----------



## rawlic

Maxtor 250GB at CompUSA


----------



## tomm1079

does the buffer matter to a tivo..i know speed doesnt


----------



## rsnaider

tomm1079 said:


> does the buffer matter to a tivo..i know speed doesnt


No, the buffer size has little to no measureable impact.


----------



## jlb

Heard on the radio yesterday that Seagate is releasing a 750Gb HD. Supposedly, they are targeting DVR makes/owners.


----------



## SMWinnie

Slightly OT: Has anybody seen a US source for Samsung's HA250JC? (This is the 250GB 5400rpm drive.) I think I'll want to put one in a DT in a couple of months.


----------



## MikeMar

jlb said:


> Heard on the radio yesterday that Seagate is releasing a 750Gb HD. Supposedly, they are targeting DVR makes/owners.


Here you go

http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/article/0,aid,125556,00.asp


----------



## Einselen

MikeMar said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/article/0,aid,125556,00.asp


The review says it is a SATA drive. Won't work in today's TiVos but maybe in future ones.


----------



## cassiusdrow

Einselen said:


> The review says it is a SATA drive. Won't work in today's TiVos but maybe in future ones.


According to Seagate's website, there will be a 750gb PATA (IDE) version as well.


----------



## Einselen

cassiusdrow said:


> According to Seagate's website, there will be a 750gb PATA (IDE) version as well.


Thanks for that link. I stand corrected. Wow... 750 GB... That is just way too much TV to watch I think.


----------



## jfh3

Einselen said:


> Thanks for that link. I stand corrected. Wow... 750 GB... That is just way too much TV to watch I think.


Not if you put in in a Series 3 and record HD programming ...


----------



## getpfunky

I found a Hard Drive 200GB for 49.99 at Outpost.


----------



## getpfunky

Western Digital 200GB WD2000JBRTL UATA100

$49.99 No Rebates Free Shipping

http://shop3.outpost.com/product/3483523


----------



## Einselen

getpfunky said:


> Western Digital 200GB WD2000JBRTL UATA100
> 
> $49.99 No Rebates Free Shipping
> 
> http://shop3.outpost.com/product/3483523


Product currently unavailable...


----------



## getpfunky

Einselen said:


> Product currently unavailable...


That wasn't very nice.  Guess they're out.


----------



## Einselen

getpfunky said:


> That wasn't very nice.  Guess they're out.


And now the link isn't working and it is no longer listed on the site. I was thinking about buying this one too, perfect size and perfect price. Thanks for the try though my guess is those deal sites, which I do visit myself, got to the drive first.


----------



## rainwater

Western Digital Caviar SE WD2500JB 250GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache IDE Ultra ATA100 
$80 - No rebates


----------



## BlackBetty

500GB Seagate drive at Outpost for $220.
http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4697778


----------



## xnevergiveinx

BlackBetty said:


> 500GB Seagate drive at Outpost for $220.
> http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4697778


i saw that last night, i swear it had free shipping also...oh well, hell of a deal. but i'll wait till 750 gb drives are more common so that these come down in price to equal what we are paying for 300 gb drives now

(you'd have to use tpip for a bigger swap file if you installed a 500 gb drive right?)


----------



## BlackBetty

Its now listed at $199.99!!! For 500GB Seagate drive. wow
http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4697778


----------



## xnevergiveinx

BlackBetty said:


> Its now listed at $199.99!!! For 500GB Seagate drive. wow
> http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4697778


wow, thats a darn good deal...i wish i could splurge on that!


----------



## xnevergiveinx

back up to $220 now...but still a decent deal, for 500 gigs


----------



## Einselen

Outpost has a 250 GB WD HD for $69.99. I keep noticing this drive on outpost is channing price between $69.99 and $79.99. Not a bad deal for the drive especially since it is OTD with no rebates. What makes it even better for me is no sales tax or shipping, so the price is just that, $69.99. I think I may take the plunge...

http://shop3.outpost.com/product/3620115

*Edit:* Limit one per household today and tomorrow, said the same thing yesterday with 5/1 and 5/2 being the dates, esentially you could of bought one yesterday and then one today and still be within the rule.


----------



## 1283

Keep in mind that most retail WD and Maxtor drives have 1-year warranty only, whereas the OEM versions have 3-year warranty. Compare the prices between the two.


----------



## Einselen

c3 said:


> Keep in mind that most retail WD and Maxtor drives have 1-year warranty only, whereas the OEM versions have 3-year warranty. Compare the prices between the two.


Extended warrenty to make it 3 years is an extra $14.95. Just for those who were interested. It can be done here:

http://websupport.wdc.com/store/extwarranty/index.asp?lang=en


----------



## JimR

Seagate ST3500841A-RK 500GB RTL Ultra DMA/100 Retal Kit Hard Drive, 8MB Buffer. 

Seagate:
Outpost #: 4697778
7200RPM 
8MB Buffer 
11ms Seek Time 

Limit 1 per Household. 
(when purchased between 05/03/2006 and 05/04/2006) 

(I think they had this special yesterday... but it expired... and now it is on again for two more days).

Jim


----------



## Einselen

Outpost has the 250 GB Seagate drive for $79.99 + free shipping. Limit one per household until 5/9.

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4596257?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## CloudsBreak

I'm DEF gonna buy the 750gb when it hits... it will be the largest drive ill ever need... in other threads i said the lagest ill ever need is 500 but heck ill just shoot for the 750 and call it quits for HD shopping after I buy this puppie lol...

Edit : I may have missed it but did anyone catch a suspected release date on the 750 ? Also making this thread sticky might not be such a bad idea seein as how alot of people wana upgrade their HD's regardless of size and are lookin for a deal...


----------



## 1283

Newegg is already selling the 750GB drive. Plenty of other stores as well.


----------



## AquaX

CloudsBreak said:


> Edit : I may have missed it but did anyone catch a suspected release date on the 750 ? Also making this thread sticky might not be such a bad idea seein as how alot of people wana upgrade their HD's regardless of size and are lookin for a deal...


It's already out: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822148133

$534 at newegg.com

I hope all these increases in PATA/SATA 3.5" drives hits the 2.5" drive market soon. My recent switch to a laptop as my primary machine feels a little cramped.


----------



## CloudsBreak

AquaX said:


> It's already out: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822148133
> 
> $534 at newegg.com
> 
> I hope all these increases in PATA/SATA 3.5" drives hits the 2.5" drive market soon. My recent switch to a laptop as my primary machine feels a little cramped.


I hear ya on that heh...


----------



## jfh3

CloudsBreak said:


> I'm DEF gonna buy the 750gb when it hits... it will be the largest drive ill ever need...


LOL! I said that when I bought a 40MB drive for $249 at Fry's for my PC/AT. many moons ago.


----------



## nuncles

Einselen said:


> Outpost has the 250 GB Seagate drive for $79.99 + free shipping. Limit one per household until 5/9.
> 
> http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4596257?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


Ah man. You know I saw that one and completely forgot about it. I ordered one from Newegg for $95 (w/shipping) yesterday about 20 minutes before I saw this post.

$15 wasted, but oh well, I've wasted more for less in my past.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

nuncles said:


> .... $15 wasted, but oh well, I've wasted more for less in my past.


----------



## VOLFAN

Found this today...

ST3400632A-RK 400GB PATA
Seagate 3.5" PATA Internal Hard Drive:
Outpost #: 4596287

* 7200 RPM
* 16Mb Buffer
* Regular Price: $249.99 

NOW $129.99

FREE SHIPPING TOO!


----------



## MikeMar

Do PATA work in tivos??


----------



## Dan203

PATA = Parallel ATA, which is what TiVo uses.

VOLFAN you don't say where you found that deal at. I thought maybe Outpost.com based on the "Outpost #", but I couldn't find it on there.

Dan


----------



## Einselen

Dan203 said:


> PATA = Parallel ATA, which is what TiVo uses.
> 
> VOLFAN you don't say where you found that deal at. I thought maybe Outpost.com based on the "Outpost #", but I couldn't find it on there.
> 
> Dan


I think it is this one


----------



## Einselen

Outpost has a 300 GB Maxtor Drive for 79.99 plus free shipping.

* Capacity: 300GB
* Seek Time: <9.0ms
* 7200RPM
* 16MB Buffer
* Parallel ATA (PATA) Interface
* Up to 133MB/sec Data Transfer Rate
* 1 Year Limited Manufacturer Warranty
* Limit 1 per customer

Link


----------



## Dan203

Thanks for the links.

Dan


----------



## Einselen

Dan203 said:


> Thanks for the links.
> 
> Dan


Not a problem. Outpost page is very odd and seems to almost change by the second. If any of those deals disappear I am sure another will be right around the corner.


----------



## VOLFAN

Dan203 said:


> PATA = Parallel ATA, which is what TiVo uses.
> 
> VOLFAN you don't say where you found that deal at. I thought maybe Outpost.com based on the "Outpost #", but I couldn't find it on there.
> 
> Dan


Actually, I found it here

Sorry about that! I'm at work and just remembered this thread.


----------



## Einselen

VOLFAN said:


> Actually, I found it here
> 
> Sorry about that! I'm at work and just remembered this thread.


Oh no my secret is out! Another FWer! Due scum die! Ok I am done being very odd and nerdy. That FW thread though is the same thing I found when doing the search on Outpost. The 8 MB and 16 MB are the same price and both have free shipping. Not too bad a deal for 400 GB, but if you want dollar/gig value then the 300 is the way to go. Different brand and warranty however so do your own research and choose what is best for you. Thanks vol for the link.


----------



## VOLFAN

Einselen said:


> Oh no my secret is out! Another FWer! Due scum die! Ok I am done being very odd and nerdy. That FW thread though is the same thing I found when doing the search on Outpost. The 8 MB and 16 MB are the same price and both have free shipping. Not too bad a deal for 400 GB, but if you want dollar/gig value then the 300 is the way to go. Different brand and warranty however so do your own research and choose what is best for you. Thanks vol for the link.


Your secret is safe with me. 

I like the site and check it via RSS / FF / Sage / Greasemonkey script (color codes for Hot or not). Check userscripts.org for the FW script.

Have a great weekend!

VolFan


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

OfficeMax has this 320gb WD PATA Drive for $99.98


----------



## Shawn95GT

At Fry's yesterday I picked up a 400 Gig Seagate (ST3400832A-RK) for $129. Retail boxed, 5yr warranty.

For $10 more they had the 16M buffer version.

Sale is good until 5/23.

Only posted because the Outpost deal seems to have died.


----------



## buddhawood

The deal is back on @ outpost and even a little better $119.99 w/ free shipping!
Seagate 400GB 16MB cache
http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4596287


----------



## mrjam2jab

I dont see any "good thru" dates....

and i thought the $80 300GB Seagate was a good deal....


----------



## Greenwing

buddhawood said:


> The deal is back on @ outpost and even a little better $119.99 w/ free shipping! Seagate 400GB 16MB cache
> http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4596287


Just ordered two of these...Thanks for the lead...Great deal...I hate rebates so this is nice!


----------



## Shawn95GT

wow - $119 is a smoking deal. I installed one of the $129 drives (8M cache) in one of my S2s... 456 hours @basic and the drive is DEAD silent.

I'm very happy even if it is cheaper now .


----------



## spankspank

Shawn95GT said:


> wow - $119 is a smoking deal. I installed one of the $129 drives (8M cache) in one of my S2s... 456 hours @basic and the drive is DEAD silent.
> 
> I'm very happy even if it is cheaper now .


Also in favor of this Outpost deal is the delivered drive is reportedly a 7200.9 series, not the advertised 7200.8 series which has had some trouble packing 133GB per platter reliably.

A fantastic deal, (I bought one). Newegg price for this drive is $201.99


----------



## DCIFRTHS

spankspank said:


> Also in favor of this Outpost deal is the delivered drive is reportedly a 7200.9 series, not the advertised 7200.8 series which has had some trouble packing 133GB per platter reliably.
> 
> A fantastic deal, (I bought one). Newegg price for this drive is $201.99


I heard that about the Seagate drives, but couldn't find any information on it. Do you possibly have a link or any additional information on this?


----------



## spankspank

DCIFRTHS said:


> I heard that about the Seagate drives, but couldn't find any information on it. Do you possibly have a link or any additional information on this?


I saw multiple folks on Fatwallet reporting they've received 7200.9 drives from this deal.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

spankspank said:


> I saw multiple folks on Fatwallet reporting they've received 7200.9 drives from this deal.


I meant the problems with ehe Seagate drives. The 7200.8 series.


----------



## spankspank

DCIFRTHS said:


> I meant the problems with ehe Seagate drives. The 7200.8 series.


See storagereview.com. Their reliability database ranks it 11 percentile.

"A percentile score of 70 means according to filtered and analyzed results from readers, the given drive is more reliable than 70% of the other drives reviewed by StorageReview.com."


----------



## bluedakar

I see the 119.99 price but when I add it to my cart it says 229.99! What a tease! At least I was able to get one yesterday for 129.99...


----------



## 1283

Fry's and Outpost's sales cycles are usually Friday-Tuesday and Wednesday-Thursday, so this one is over. Outpost tends to drop the price toward the end of a sale cycle, if the item is still available. $100 400GB should not be too far away.


----------



## Greenwing

bluedakar said:


> I see the 119.99 price but when I add it to my cart it says 229.99! What a tease! At least I was able to get one yesterday for 129.99...


Looks like it is back to 129.99 right now...

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4596287


----------



## mrjam2jab

c3 said:


> Fry's and Outpost's sales cycles are usually Friday-Tuesday and Wednesday-Thursday, so this one is over. Outpost tends to drop the price toward the end of a sale cycle, if the item is still available. $100 400GB should not be too far away.


so if i wait til Friday it might go down again???

Hoping so....$10 more right now still aint bad...tho.


----------



## NYHeel

Can I use an ultra ATA hard drive in my tivo? I bought a 200gb maxtor from staples for $50 after rebate. It's the L01P200. I know you can use the PATA but I wasn't sure about a Ultra ATA


----------



## Shawn95GT

Ultra ATA is PATA. PATA = IDE

Yes it'll work . Hopefully it's a quiet drive!


----------



## NYHeel

Shawn95GT said:


> Ultra ATA is PATA. PATA = IDE
> 
> Yes it'll work . Hopefully it's a quiet drive!


I hope so too. I plan on putting it in my bedroom. The current drive in there is a 160 gb I put in about 1.5 years ago. I started noticing some recordings that were split into 2 pieces. I have it on a ups so I figured the hard drive was having issues.


----------



## rainwater

NYHeel said:


> I hope so too. I plan on putting it in my bedroom. The current drive in there is a 160 gb I put in about 1.5 years ago. I started noticing some recordings that were split into 2 pieces. I have it on a ups so I figured the hard drive was having issues.


Actually, it sounds more like your TiVo is randomly rebooting. Some of the latest TiVo software updates seems to be causing this.

Regarding the sounds, since its a Maxtor, you should definately use a acoustic management tool to make sure the drive it set to its quietest setting.


----------



## buddhawood

Boy, I ordered 2 seperate orders about 9PM EDST last night and they were on my doorstep by 3PM today via the FREE shipping! Gotta love that service!


----------



## Greenwing

I ordered 2 last night at 9:18pm EST and included 2 day delivery for an extra 12 bucks...Haven't gotten so much as an email confirming the order or shipping...Online status says "in process" as the status...

WHEW! What a joke...Called them up...Was on hold for 15 minutes...Finally got some guy that sounded like he was stoned out of his mind......He said the order was only 1/2 in the system...I said "HUH?"...He said it must have been lost on the web...I said, hey I am looking right at it on your web site and gave him the order number and the whole bit...He finally had to re-do the order...Before he could finish, he said I'd have to go through customer service to get the 119.99 price and guess what!...Yep...He disconnected me...Had to call again...This time I went to sales and told the lady that answered the whole story...Finally got it all re-entered, but it was not a trivial task...I told the girl about the day that was lost and that they should pay for them to be here tomorrow since I originally ordered them 2-day delivery...Ended up that they will ship them ground (the free delivery)...Maybe I will get lucky and have them by Friday...

Not sure how such a company could have "lost the order on the WEB"??? But they did...


----------



## nuncles

Greenwing said:


> Looks like it is back to 129.99 right now...
> 
> http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4596287


It states product currently not available at this time.

8:25 CST
05-24-06


----------



## dstoffa

nuncles said:


> It states product currently not available at this time.
> 
> 8:25 CST
> 05-24-06


The 400 GB 8 MB Cache model is in stock for $140. The 8MB Cache drives work wonderfully in my ReplayTVs. I have read of problems with 16 MB Cahce models. Not sure how these things work in Tivo-land. Here's the URL to the item in stock:

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4303145

Don't expedite shipping from Outpost.com. Use the cheapest they have. I order from them all the time, use the cheap-ass shipping, and have my stuff in two days. (I live in NYC).

I use Seagates all the time. The 5 year warranty makes this purchase a no-brainer.

-Doug


----------



## NYHeel

rainwater said:


> Actually, it sounds more like your TiVo is randomly rebooting. Some of the latest TiVo software updates seems to be causing this.
> 
> Regarding the sounds, since its a Maxtor, you should definately use a acoustic management tool to make sure the drive it set to its quietest setting.


Actually it's a Directv Tivo and is hacked at 4.01b, so it has never had a software update. Therefore I assumed it was the hard drive that was causing the random reboots. They really aren't so common though. Just enough to make me nervous that I'm going to lose my recordings.

How do I run the acoustic management tools? Should I do it before or after I set the drive up for Tivo?


----------



## rainwater

NYHeel said:


> How do I run the acoustic management tools? Should I do it before or after I set the drive up for Tivo?


I always use the Hitachi Feature Tool (http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm). There are other utilities out there but they all change the same setting so it doesn't really matter which you use. It doesn't matter when you run it, but since you have to hook the drive up to your PC to set it up anyway, I usually run the feature tool boot disk and change the setting right before I boot up the mfstools cd.


----------



## Redux

Greenwing said:


> I ordered 2 last night at 9:18pm EST and included 2 day delivery for an extra 12 bucks..WHEW! What a joke...Called them up...Was on hold for 15 minutes...Finally got some guy that sounded like he was stoned out of his mind......He said the order was only 1/2 in the system...I said "HUH?"...He said it must have been lost on the web...I said, hey I am looking right at it on your web site and gave him the order number and the whole bit...He finally had to re-do the order...Before he could finish, he said I'd have to go through customer service to get the 119.99 price and guess what!...Yep...He disconnected me...Had to call again...This time I went to sales and told the lady that answered the whole story...Finally got it all re-entered, but it was not a trivial task


You did better than I did with Frys / Outpost. My order for two of the 400GB drives was a few hours earlier than yours on Tuesday. I got a cancellation email today (Thursday).

When I just called, their story to me was that there was a quantity limit of one drive per order, and my order was cancelled, two days later, because I had ordered two drives. But in the meantime they're out of stock so I'm out of luck. BUT, I can have the same drives (with an 8K buffer instead of 16) for $139 each.

So: Frys / Outpost advertises drives for $119. They accept my online order. Two days later I'm asked to pay $139. For the same drives wiith a smaller buffer. Was this Bait and Switch on the part of Frys / Outpost?


----------



## Greenwing

I got the same story about only one per customer, etc...I told the girl I was actually looking at their web site at the same time I was talking to her, and there was no wording what so ever about a limit of one per customer...

They should have at least given you the other drives for the $119 price...I guess I got lucky since the original drives were still in stock...


----------



## blue79

I found this deal for a 160GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 bundled with eTrust Internet Security Suite 2006 at TigerDirect for $29.99 after rebates: 

Can't post links so go to tigerdirect and search for "THD-160A2 ISS". 

Do you guys know if this drive will work? Also, I plan on installing this in a Tivo with lifetime service, will this void my service? Finally, do you guys recommend this deal or wait for a larger drive/better deal? 

Thanks 

p.s. Drive is a 7200 rpm, 8MB Ultra-ATA with 160 GB


----------



## Einselen

blue79 said:


> I found this deal for a 160GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 bundled with eTrust Internet Security Suite 2006 at TigerDirect for $29.99 after rebates:
> 
> Can't post links so go to tigerdirect and search for "THD-160A2 ISS".
> 
> Do you guys know if this drive will work? Also, I plan on installing this in a Tivo with lifetime service, will this void my service? Finally, do you guys recommend this deal or wait for a larger drive/better deal?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> p.s. Drive is a 7200 rpm, 8MB Ultra-ATA with 160 GB


I would be careful with TigerDirect and rebates. I have heard many complaints about them. I saw this same deal but did research and found too many bad comments to take the risk. With any company, Staples, CompUSA, Best Buy, Circuit City, Tiget Driect, etc. you should see who the rebate company is behind it and do a search. BBB works out nice as well.

Drive will work in your Tivo. Your service will not be voided, but your warranty will (30 day parts and labor, 90 day parts) but as many said the parts that fail you can easily fix probably cheaper and faster then sending to Tivo.

I would wait for some other deal to come around. Outpost has a 200 GB Maxtor for 59.99 no rebate free shipping now. Not the best price, but no need for rebates. Link


----------



## MikeMar

Einselen said:


> I would be careful with TigerDirect and rebates. I have heard many complaints about them. I saw this same deal but did research and found too many bad comments to take the risk. With any company, Staples, CompUSA, Best Buy, Circuit City, Tiget Driect, etc. you should see who the rebate company is behind it and do a search. BBB works out nice as well.
> 
> Drive will work in your Tivo. Your service will not be voided, but your warranty will (30 day parts and labor, 90 day parts) but as many said the parts that fail you can easily fix probably cheaper and faster then sending to Tivo.
> 
> I would wait for some other deal to come around. Outpost has a 200 GB Maxtor for 59.99 no rebate free shipping now. Not the best price, but no need for rebates. Link


I will never buy anything rebate related from Tiger again, I did everything perfect and they rejected it for no apparent reason.


----------



## Einselen

200 GB Maxtor Drive $59.99 Free Ship from Outpost

* Capacity: 200GB
* Seek Time: <9ms
* 7200RPM
* 8MB Buffer
* Ultra ATA 133 Interface
* Ultra Quiet Fluid Dynamic Bearing (FDB) Motor
* 1 Year Limited Manufacturer Warranty
* MXT-L01P200
* No Rebate Required!
* Limit One Per Customer

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/3492233

Not the best price for this drive, but no need to worry about rebates. Also not a bad deal with free ship and no tax (as long as you don't live in AZ, CA, GA, OH, TX, NV,WA, IL or IN)


----------



## mrjam2jab

Seagate 320GB...7200.10....$130...Perpendicular Recording Technology...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822148140


----------



## Einselen

mrjam2jab said:


> Seagate 320GB...7200.10....$130...Perpendicular Recording Technology...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822148140


SATA drive. It won't work in the Tivo.


----------



## Einselen

160 GB US Logic 7200 RPM ATA100 8 MB $39.99 A/R online order only at CompUSA

Link

Anyone know about this drive? Noise? Quality? Within the price range for most, if it is a bad drive though then tell people so they won't buy it.


----------



## blue79

Einselen said:


> 200 GB Maxtor Drive $59.99 Free Ship from Outpost
> ......
> Not the best price for this drive, but no need to worry about rebates. Also not a bad deal with free ship and no tax (as long as you don't live in AZ, CA, GA, OH, TX, NV,WA, IL or IN)


This will equate to a 200 Hour tivo I suppose...sounds pretty good to me although it's Maxtor, not Seagate .


----------



## mrjam2jab

Einselen said:


> SATA drive. It won't work in the Tivo.


Dang...im having this same "conversation" across 3 boards...forgot where i was...but i guess i could say i was just pointing out the 7200.10...yeah, thats it....

the new technology has already allowed Seagate to create a 750GB harddrive...with the 1T "not to far off"....


----------



## Einselen

blue79 said:


> This will equate to a 200 Hour tivo I suppose...sounds pretty good to me although it's Maxtor, not Seagate .


I have to say out of all the Maxtor hard drives I have had I have not had a complaint yet. Everyone has their personal prefs and to me getting a Maxtor is not that bad.

Also 200 GB will give you more then 200 hours basic. Not sure what the numbers would be, but not a bad size. A few weeks ago it was $49.99 A/R from staples but factor in tax and gas it would probably be the same as the one from Outpost, maybe a bit cheaper.


----------



## GoAWest

In addition to the 400G Seagate PATA for $130 at Outpost, there's a 500G Seagate PATA for $190 (no rebate needed, Outpost #: 4795159; also on sale in Fry's 5/26 ad).


----------



## Ladd Morse

I put a 250 GB Maxtor in my Series One TiVo a couple of years ago. It has worked fine and the System Information screen shows 89.5 hours at Best Quality.


----------



## buddhawood

WOW! Seagate 400GB $99.99 Free Ship I thought $119.99 was good!
If you want more than one be sure to place seperate orders!
http://shop1.outpost.com/template/harddrives/


----------



## lorick

buddhawood said:


> WOW! Seagate 400GB $99.99 Free Ship I thought $119.99 was good!
> If you want more than one be sure to place seperate orders!
> http://shop1.outpost.com/template/harddrives/


And they still have them at $99


----------



## JasonD

I have a seagate 400 drive in my living room Tivo. Only problem is that it is a little noisey. Also one of my coworkers purchased a 400 GB seagate a little noisey also. Other then that great drive. Would not recommend for bedroom tivo.

For some reason the 400 gb drive sets up a hum that sounds like the forbidden planet generators.

Jason


----------



## buddhawood

If anyone missed out on the 400GB specials @ Outpost this weekend I have my 2 original 400GB 16MB cache units that I ordered earlier in the week. I picked up a couple 8MB cache units @ fry's yesterday and I was going to call for a RMA to return these. I will sell them for my cost + $10 shipping. $119.99+$7.20tax+$10.00 shipping = $137.19 These are still sealed. I will include the original Outpost packing slip as well. I will request the RMA on 6-1-06 if there are no takers. These are still a good deal since they have now gone back up at Outpost.
Mods please delete if this posting is out of line.


----------



## buddhawood

buddhawood said:


> If anyone missed out on the 400GB specials @ Outpost this weekend I have my 2 original 400GB 16MB cache units that I ordered earlier in the week. I picked up a couple 8MB cache units @ fry's yesterday and I was going to call for a RMA to return these. I will sell them for my cost + $10 shipping. $119.99+$7.20tax+$10.00 shipping = $137.19 These are still sealed. I will include the original Outpost packing slip as well. I will request the RMA on 6-1-06 if there are no takers. These are still a good deal since they have now gone back up at Outpost.
> Mods please delete if this posting is out of line.


I have one left.


----------



## nuncles

Maxtor 200GB Ultra 133 8MB Cache...$60 no rebates.

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/3492233


----------



## Y-ASK

When you see descriptions like this:

Ultra Quiet Fluid Dynamic Bearing (FDB) Motor

Does that really make a difference in how much sound is produced by the drive? Does any one have any recommendations for the drive that is the most quiet?

Y-ASK


----------



## funtoupgrade

Y-ASK said:


> Does any one have any recommendations for the drive that is the most quiet?
> 
> Y-ASK


Samsung


----------



## rainwater

funtoupgrade said:


> Samsung


Thats a bit naive. It really depends on the model. Every major hard drive manufacturer has different models that perform differently. I suggest you read the reviews for drives you are looking at. Most good reviews will analyze the noise produced by the drive so you can compare it to others.

Also, you will probably want to make sure your drive supports AAC (acoustic management). Most drives are not set to their quietest mode from the factory. But if it supports AAC, you can easily adjust this once you get the drive. AFAIK, most manufactureres except Seagate support AAC.


----------



## vman41

nuncles said:


> Maxtor 200GB Ultra 133 8MB Cache...$60 no rebates.


I have that drive, it spin real quiet but seeks make signficant noise. I haven't tried setting accoustic manage mode on it yet.


----------



## nuncles

> Originally Posted by funtoupgrade
> Samsung
> 
> Thats a bit naive. It really depends on the model. Every major hard drive manufacturer has different models that perform differently. I suggest you read the reviews for drives you are looking at. Most good reviews will analyze the noise produced by the drive so you can compare it to others.
> Also, you will probably want to make sure your drive supports AAC (acoustic management). Most drives are not set to their quietest mode from the factory. But if it supports AAC, you can easily adjust this once you get the drive. AFAIK, most manufactureres except Seagate support AAC.
> Report Post


It definitely depends on the model and not specifically the brand.
Ive got a maxtor, WD, and seagate in my computer and the seagate is DEFINITELY the most quiet. However, it is a 7200.9 model. I've heard some of the earlier seagate models were quite noisy.


----------



## nuncles

nuncles said:


> Maxtor 200GB Ultra 133 8MB Cache...$60 no rebates.
> 
> http://shop2.outpost.com/product/3492233


This one is gone. Back up to $110 so I thought I would put a replacement.
Seagate (which I personally like better) 300GB 16MB Cache for $90. Both are 30 cents a gig so I guess it evens out.

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4596277


----------



## VOLFAN

Seagate 250gb - $74.99

Seagate 400gb - $109.99 PREORDER

Rebate and additional info in the following thread -

http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/messageview.php?catid=18&threadid=626160

*EDIT: Just tried adding HDD to my cart and incorrect price (129.00) is showing. Sorry guys and gals! I'll update this post if anything changes. *


----------



## petew

Go to outpost.com and click on harddrives http://shop4.outpost.com/template/harddrives
clickj purchase from the specials page and you get the 109 price


----------



## peteypete

Geez 400 GB for 109? I'm there!


----------



## rainwater

peteypete said:


> Geez 400 GB for 109? I'm there!


I always worry about Seagates though because it doesn't support AAC so you can't adjust the noise level.


----------



## VOLFAN

I've always assumed Seagate HDD were better too. (I think they were at one time?) But lately I have been reading that the larger Seagate HDD's are pretty loud. 

I've heard about Mfg. HDD's that have acoustic adjustments to quiet the drives but I can't remember which brands - Samsung, Maxtor, WD ? Anyone?

Anyone have a a current "flavor / brand" they prefer - 250gb-400gb range?


----------



## VOLFAN

Here's a link for the rebate form mentioned earlier (Seagate Drives) ...

http://ast.seagatestorage.com/?elqPURLPage=1188

Read carefully, YMMV


----------



## rainwater

VOLFAN said:


> I've heard about Mfg. HDD's that have acoustic adjustments to quiet the drives but I can't remember which brands - Samsung, Maxtor, WD ? Anyone?


All 3 of those brands support AAC so you can easily change the setting with a the hitachi feature tool boot disk. Of course that doesn't mean they will be quiet, but will run at their quietest level. Where as the Seagate drives set their acoustic level at the factory and can't be changed. So you don't know if its set for performance or sound.


----------



## VOLFAN

Found this sweet deal here...

http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/messageview.php?start=20&catid=18&threadid=628132

More specifics - Rebate form, Eligible Drive, etc. at above site.

SATA Details:

* SATA/300
* 500GB
* 7200RPM
* 16MB Buffer
* Regular Price :$309.99
* One per customer
* Product Available To Ship 6/30/06
*$156.00

PATA details:

* 500GB
* 7200RPM
* 16MB BUFFER
* RETAIL BOXED HARD DRIVE (INSTALLATION KIT INCLUDED)
* 5 YEAR WARRANTY
* Limit 1 Per Customer
* Regular Price:$299.99
* Product Available To Ship 6/30/06
*$146.00

Do ground shipping when in cart and get free shipping!

Volfan
<><


----------



## hoopsbwc34

VOLFAN said:


> Found this sweet deal here...
> 
> http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/messageview.php?start=20&catid=18&threadid=628132


FYI, dealwatcher.biz  will send you an alert when posts on a bunch of these sites match your keywords...


----------



## 1283

VOLFAN said:


> PATA ..... $146.00


Just a warning: that rebate is questionable.


----------



## VOLFAN

hoopsbwc34 said:


> FYI, dealwatcher.biz will send you an alert when posts on a bunch of these sites match your keywords...


Thanks for the info Hoops! Just added it to my RSS feed.


----------



## VOLFAN

c3 said:


> Just a warning: that rebate is questionable.


Hmmm? From reading the rebate form and eligible model(s) (see links from original thread) the listed HDD appear as valid for the rebate. Not sure why you mention questionable?

However, I would caution about the rebate if you have received one from Seagate within the last year. Other than that, I don't see how they could deny a rebate if the model matches and the original UPC and copy of sales / invoice were sent per instructions?

I think I'm in for one...

Volfan 
<><


----------



## 1283

VOLFAN said:


> Hmmm? From reading the rebate form and eligible model(s) (see links from original thread) the listed HDD appear as valid for the rebate. Not sure why you mention questionable?


That is *NOT* the complete rebate form. The original rebate form was given to people as part of the Seagate Active Tour. Don't count on receiving the rebate if you decide to buy this drive.

EDIT: The "top" of the rebate form is on page two.


----------



## VOLFAN

c3 said:


> That is *NOT* the complete rebate form. The original rebate form was given to people as part of the Seagate Active Tour. Don't count on receiving the rebate if you decide to buy this drive.
> 
> EDIT: The "top" of the rebate form is on page two.


C3 - For some odd reason I can't get to the download (rebate form) this morning (@work). Does the second page state you must attend the Storage Tour to qualify? If so, I find that odd because how are they going to know you attended. The rebate form doesn't mention sending proof of attendance. ??

Thanks.

Volfan
<><


----------



## 1283

This rebate has been discussed in many FW threads. It's better to read about it over there.


----------



## Welshdog

Please excuse my ignorance.

So a Series 2 can use either a SATA or PATA drive?

Also, any value in using a 10,000 rpm drive? Just for fun. Like pimping the Tivo!  

Sorry to post in this thread, but I figured I could get a quick answer here.

Thanks folks.


----------



## Scott in CO

The Series 2 units all use parallel drives; they don't support SATA.

I don't think that any speed over 5400 will give you a performance improvement, just potentially more heat. That said, all of the drives I've used to upgrade my DirecTivos have been 7200, just because that's what most of the cheaper IDE drives seem to be nowadays, and I've not had any heat issues.


----------



## VOLFAN

c3 said:


> This rebate has been discussed in many FW threads. It's better to read about it over there.


What?

I did read about it over there and thus posted links to the thread where the rebate form and eligible model's - _all of which meet the rebate criteria_ - are located. I read the thread(s) / rebate form / eligible models before posting here and saw no reason for a person to question the rebate.

However, you brought the "questionable" comment into this thread. If you have new information along the lines to my last post - (where I directly requested information from you regarding the attendance of the "storage tour") or that is contradictory to what's been posted - either here or at FW - then by all means please share it with us. That way all of the members here can make an informed purchasing decision. "Questionable" does not tell us anything.

The intention of my post was to help those looking for a new HDD save some hard earned money. With or without the rebate it still appears to be a decent deal.

Volfan
<><


----------



## 1283

The validity of that rebate has been debated in many FW threads. There is no point in having another debate in this thread. The rebate is intended only for people who have the original form from the tour. It is not advertised by Seagate nor Outpost. If you get the rebate, great. If they decide to deny it, don't be too disappointed.


----------



## VOLFAN

c3 said:


> The validity of that rebate has been debated in many FW threads. There is no point in having another debate in this thread. The rebate is intended only for people who have the original form from the tour. It is not advertised by Seagate nor Outpost. If you get the rebate, great. If they decide to deny it, don't be too disappointed.


Then maybe the entire thread entitled "Hard Drive Specials" needs to be removed too so questions concerning rebates, HDD specials, etc. will not be debated in the future. 

_"The rebate is intended only for people who have the original form from the tour"_ 
Where did this come from? Seriously, I would like to forward to a couple of friends about to purchase too. Link?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## SuperK

Just wanted to share

Seagate 300GB ST3300631A-RK Parallel ATA Retail Hard Drive for $89.99

On Outpost. Sorry can't post a link, I don't have enough posts for that.

Check out under Hard Drives.


----------



## Dan203

Here is the link....

http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4596277

Very good deal with no rebate.

Dan


----------



## jaybird13

BlackBetty said:


> 750GB Seagate for $390 NO REBATE.
> http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=101447&prodlist=bizrate


That's SATA - Tivos use PATA.


----------



## Scott in CO

One more deal from Outpost: 160MB Hitachi drive for $79.99, $39.99 after rebate; limit one per household.

http://shop4.outpost.com/product/3885187

Comes with a three-year warranty, and Hitachi drives support accoustic management.

Not a bad deal if this is enough storage for you. I may just order one to replace a 120GB drive I have this is failing in one of my Directivos.


----------



## jaybird13

Seagate 320GB for $69.99 (plus around $8 shipping):

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...ffiliateID=isIkAyUyNbM-aNdjwEsoqlUlxZjdh0WweA


----------



## MikeMar

Figured this would be a good thread to post this in.

Looking for a good value'ed (cheap) case to pop in a 250 gig WD drive. I'd like one w/ a fan or something so it doesn't run hot. Something not too loud as well.

Thanks


----------



## goony

Not sure if I posted this before or not, but if you want to track the current 'deals' at your local walk-in electronics stores, check out http://salescircular.com/


----------



## mattack

MikeMar said:


> Figured this would be a good thread to post this in.
> 
> Looking for a good value'ed (cheap) case to pop in a 250 gig WD drive. I'd like one w/ a fan or something so it doesn't run hot. Something not too loud as well.


http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=ACC10826

actually I guess this one doesn't have a fan..* But it's cheap.* I ran a few drives like this for a few hours when I was copying from one drive to another.


----------



## MikeMar

mattack said:


> http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=ACC10826
> 
> actually I guess this one doesn't have a fan..* But it's cheap.* I ran a few drives like this for a few hours when I was copying from one drive to another.


Thanks, but doesn't look like it's very cool at all, just a regular case. Do you have one?


----------



## msgtgumby

One with a fan will run $20 or more average.

Search on Froogle.com or Pricewatch for "external enclosure fan" and a bunch will pop up.


----------



## MikeMar

Anyone have a recomendation on where to either walk in (compusa, bestbuy, etc) or get online for a 300-400 gig hard drive. Just looking for the best deal. The lower the rebate the better.

Thanks


----------



## dstoffa

MikeMar said:


> Anyone have a recomendation on where to either walk in (compusa, bestbuy, etc) or get online for a 300-400 gig hard drive. Just looking for the best deal. The lower the rebate the better.
> 
> Thanks


I've purchased from outpost.com inthe past.
They have a 300 GB Seagate for $139.99. 5 yr warranty.

http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4280824

Don't expedite shipping. Choose cheap-ass shipping. I live in NY, and get my packages within 2 days.

-Doug


----------



## MikeMar

dstoffa said:


> I've purchased from outpost.com inthe past.
> They have a 300 GB Seagate for $139.99. 5 yr warranty.
> 
> http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4280824
> 
> Don't expedite shipping. Choose cheap-ass shipping. I live in NY, and get my packages within 2 days.
> 
> -Doug


Thanks, that seems a bit more than I was looking to spend. Any good 250'ers out there?


----------



## dstoffa

MikeMar said:


> Thanks, that seems a bit more than I was looking to spend. Any good 250'ers out there?


How about this one?

http://shop4.outpost.com/product/3983238

$60 After Rebate for Hitachi 250 GB. 3 yr warranty.


----------



## 1283

Circuit City has WD 250GB for $50 after rebate. I would not recommend Seagate for TiVo unless you like noisy drives.


----------



## MikeMar

This hard drive is just going in an external case for pictures/tivo shows, so no tivo use here.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

dstoffa said:


> I've purchased from outpost.com inthe past.
> They have a 300 GB Seagate for $139.99. 5 yr warranty.
> 
> http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4280824
> 
> Don't expedite shipping. Choose cheap-ass shipping. I live in NY, and get my packages within 2 days.
> 
> -Doug


I am also in NY, and I always go for the overnight shipping. Maybe I'll try standard shipping next time. Have you received other items in two days, or is it just the hard drives that come that quickly? Maybe the hard drives are located in a warehouse that is close to us?


----------



## dstoffa

DCIFRTHS said:


> I am also in NY, and I always go for the overnight shipping. Maybe I'll try standard shipping next time. Have you received other items in two days, or is it just the hard drives that come that quickly? Maybe the hard drives are located in a warehouse that is close to us?


I NEVER expedite shipping. I've mostly ordered hard drives and USB enclosures from Outpost.com. They arrive in two days when choosing the standard shipping. (Order Monday AM, have it at home Wednesday PM). The entire order always ships at once.

Unless you ABOSULTELY need it overnight, save your money and choose standard ground service.


----------



## HDTiVo

MikeMar said:


> Thanks, that seems a bit more than I was looking to spend. Any good 250'ers out there?


Hold tight a few days. Good Seagates and Maxtors come up frequently @$75-90 Free Shipping for 300 GB internal. (I ordered a 300 Maxtor for $75 Sunday night from Fry's Outpost)

Fry's Outpost has been good. Many posts in this thread have been about their offers.


----------



## MikeMar

HDTiVo said:


> Hold tight a few days. Good Seagates and Maxtors come up frequently @$75-90 Free Shipping for 300 GB internal. (I ordered a 300 Maxtor for $75 Sunday night from Fry's Outpost)
> 
> Fry's Outpost has been good. Many posts in this thread have been about their offers.


ok i'll hold out

circuit city was out of the keep 250 giggers anyways


----------



## 1283

I have seen several people in different threads buying the WD 320GB drive from Best Buy for $100 this week. That retail drive comes with only 1 year warranty. You can get the same OEM drive with 3 years of warranty for $105 or less shipped. Search for WD3200JB at http://www.pricegrabber.com/


----------



## atmuscarella

Frys/Outpost.com has a 400 GB Seagate for $110 including shipping if anyone is interested.

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4596287

Thanks,

atmuscarella


----------



## Tim N.

I just bought a 200GB Maxtor for $59 at Fry's.


----------



## SystemJinx

750GB Seagate 16MB Buffer, ATA100, 5 year warranty. Only $279 after rebate. Click Here


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

Just ordered one of those Outpost.com 300 GB Seagates for $79.99 shipped.


----------



## timckelley

Leon WIlkinson said:


> Just ordered one of those Outpost.com 300 GB Seagates for $79.99 shipped.


I'm pretty sure that's the exact drive I bought (and at your same price) and installed in my wife's TiVo just two days ago. She now has 340 hours instead of 80.


----------



## Prepper

SystemJinx said:


> 750GB Seagate 16MB Buffer, ATA100, 5 year warranty. Only $279 after rebate. Click Here


Forgive my ignorance, but can these be used to replace the drive in the HR10-250? Any special cables needed? (Is ATA compatible with IDE?)


----------



## SteelersFan

Prepper said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but can these be used to replace the drive in the HR10-250? Any special cables needed? (Is ATA compatible with IDE?)


Yes. Just stay away from SATA (Serial ATA). No special cables needed. ATA and IDE are comaptible (the same?).


----------



## Prepper

That's great to hear, thanks!


----------



## BlackBetty

Any good deals right now on Seagate drives? I see outpost has the 400GB drive for $110. I don't quite need 400GB, was hoping to spend in the $60-$80 range. Looks like I just missed out on the 300GB $80 at outpost. The price is now at $140 (lol which is $30 more than the 400GB).

I have two S2 DT's. One with a 400GB in it already. So I really don't need another monster drive in the other unit. But I know I'll probably end up slapping in another 400GB knowing me


----------



## timckelley

I used to promote TiVo to my sister-in-law who lives next door to me, but she went and got a Time Warner DVD over a year ago. Now she can't upgrade it like we can, because she doesn't own her DVR.

It's nice having all this space on our TiVos.


----------



## nigebj

BlackBetty said:


> Any good deals right now on Seagate drives?


TigerDirect has 250Gb for $65 ...
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...HD-250A2&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM1204BY


----------



## Einselen

nigebj said:


> TigerDirect has 250Gb for $65 ...
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...HD-250A2&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM1204BY


Buyer beware. TD rebates are not the best. Assume you will not get any rebate, especially those form such companies like TD.


----------



## AquaX

CompUSA has a Seagate 160GB PATA for $39 after rebates.

http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...ice|0&product_code=304907&Pn=160GB_Hard_Drive

Not a screaming deal, but not bad.

EDIT:

Even better, it qualifies for ANOTHER Seagate rebate of $11 making it about $29 after rebates.

Seagate rebate: http://www.spoofee.com/rebates/seagate.pdf
Info: http://www.storageseagate.com/AMER/AST/Tour rebate value list no tag 033006.pdf


----------



## Dan203

I just bought a 120GB WD drive from NewEgg.com for $56 out the door with no rebates. Not a screaming deal, but pretty good for not having to deal with a rebate.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822144118

They also have a 200GB for $70...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822144129

Dan


----------



## DCIFRTHS

SEAGATE 400GB PATA ST3400632A-RK $109.99


----------



## BlackBetty

DCIFRTHS said:


> SEAGATE 400GB PATA ST3400632A-RK $109.99


Am I reading this right:
http://www.storageseagate.com/AMER/AST/Tour rebate value list no tag 033006.pdf

The 400GB qaulifies for a $25 rebate? if I fill out and mail in the following form:
http://www.spoofee.com/rebates/seagate.pdf

If thats true, $84.99 is an amazing price for a 400GB drive.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

BlackBetty said:


> Am I reading this right:
> http://www.storageseagate.com/AMER/AST/Tour rebate value list no tag 033006.pdf
> 
> The 400GB qaulifies for a $25 rebate? if I fill out and mail in the following form:
> http://www.spoofee.com/rebates/seagate.pdf
> 
> If thats true, $84.99 is an amazing price for a 400GB drive.


I don't know if you will qualify for the rebate, but the link I posted is from Outpost, and I have had great service from them in the past. Either way, I think it's a good deal.

Edit: I don't know how long the price is good for as I don't see an expiration date listed. Also this is a PATA drive, not SATA, so it isn't a direct replacement for an S3.


----------



## BlackBetty

DCIFRTHS said:


> I don't know if you will qualify for the rebate, but the link I posted is from Outpost, and I have had great service from them in the past. Either way, I think it's a good deal.
> 
> Edit: I don't know how long the price is good for as I don't see an expiration date listed. Also this is a PATA drive, not SATA, so it isn't a direct replacement for an S3.


I just orded the 400GB PATA drive from outpost for $109.99 to throw into my second S2 DT. I will let you know how I make out with the rebate.


----------



## buddhawood

HITACHI 500GB PATA RTL. 
$40.00 Rebate 

HITACHI:
Outpost #: 4669918
Retail Boxed Hard Drive (Installation Kit Included) 
7200RPM 
8MB Buffer 
3 Year Manufacturer Wattanty 

$119.95 after rebate for a 500GB PATA drive. Good for all but the S3 Tivo

http://shop3.outpost.com/{L2YxtAS9ji4TtmbfCT0FHw**.node2}/product/4669918


----------



## timckelley

What's different about the drives an S3 will take vs an S2?


----------



## buddhawood

timckelley said:


> What's different about the drives an S3 will take vs an S2?


S3 units use SATA (serial) S1 & S2 use PATA (parallel)


----------



## Jeff Lam

Are Seagate drives the hot item on the forums these days? I know the new 5 year warranty has to be good. What happened to the Maxtor/WD?


----------



## rainwater

Jeff Lam said:


> Are Seagate drives the hot item on the forums these days? I know the new 5 year warranty has to be good. What happened to the Maxtor/WD?


I never use Seagates because the new ones do not support acoustic management. Many people have complained about the noise level on the 750gb Seagate SATA drives for the S3. I tend to stick to WD because the newer OEM versions give you a good warranty and the noise level is minimal after you set AAM.


----------



## fregienj

Looks like the price is now $89.



DCIFRTHS said:


> SEAGATE 400GB PATA ST3400632A-RK $109.99


----------



## BlackBetty

fregienj said:


> Looks like the price is now $89.


unreal. I paid the $109 just a few weeks ago. Does anyone know if outpost will price match the lower price since I purchased less than 30 days ago?


----------



## buddhawood

Just a quick heads up for people wanting to do dual 400GB set-ups. The Seagate 7200.9 16mb cache drives may not work due to power problems. I've been screwing around with my SVR-3000 with two pairs of these drives and couldn't get them to boot. I did some searching the upgrade forum(which I should have done much sooner) to find out that this has been a problem. I re-did my setup with one Seagate and one Samsung and it worked without any problems.


----------



## rainwater

buddhawood said:


> Just a quick heads up for people wanting to do dual 400GB set-ups. The Seagate 7200.9 16mb cache drives may not work due to power problems. I've been screwing around with my SVR-3000 with two pairs of these drives and couldn't get them to boot. I did some searching the upgrade forum(which I should have done much sooner) to find out that this has been a problem. I re-did my setup with one Seagate and one Samsung and it worked without any problems.


Are you using a PowerTrip? Otherwise, the amount of power to load both drives at the same time may be too much.


----------



## timckelley

2 x 400GB?!?!?   

That's got to be well over 800 hours worth. I can't imagine needing that much space.


ETA: Oh, I just realized that maybe you do need that much space if you're recording in HD.


----------



## rsnaider

Actually the SVR3000 like the original 140 have 73 watt power supplies and mounting for two HD's.


----------



## hockeyinsd

I bought the 400GB from Fry's last month for $110. A great deal then, $89 is an even better deal now! Oh well.

On a side note, the 400GB is pretty quite until it seeks. Then it is pretty darn loud. The good news is that it doesn't seek much during the night (I have the 400GB in my bedroom). As I began to fill my tivo up with programs, it tended to seek more and more (even during the night). So I went in and manually deleted all the programs in the recently deleted folder to see if it would help. It did. Now it maybe makes some seek noise once every 30-40 minutes (for maybe a second or two) at night, which isn't too bad. I don't really plan on going in and deleting stuff just to get rid of the seek noise, since a few seconds every 15 min isn't too bad. The orginal drive seemed louder overall, but there wasn't too much different between read/write and seek noise.


----------



## Dan203

timckelley said:


> ETA: Oh, I just realized that maybe you do need that much space if you're recording in HD.


The SVR2000 is a standalone TiVo and does not do HD. The Only TiVos available that do HD are the HR-10 DirecTiVo units and the new Series 3 units.

Dan


----------



## buddhawood

timckelley said:


> 2 x 400GB?!?!?
> 
> That's got to be well over 800 hours worth. I can't imagine needing that much space.
> 
> ETA: Oh, I just realized that maybe you do need that much space if you're recording in HD.


Well, It's actually 907 hours. My DT unit has dual 400's. Remeber the 907 is at basic and I don't record too much in basic. I like to keep shows on the unit. I have the last three seasons of Stargate SG:1,Atlantis,Galactica, Grey's Anatomy... I have no life!


----------



## timckelley

Well I recently put a 300G drive into my wife's TiVo (replacing the 80G that was there), and now she thinks she's got too much space. She had pretty bad space problems with her 80G, so I personally don't think 300G is too much.


----------



## Shawn95GT

I have single 400 Gigs in my 540s. That equals about 140 hours at best quality.

It's just about perfect .


----------



## Iluvatar

wow...the seagate 400gb is a seriously loud hard drive. Put it in last night and I am already considering removing it again. I have heard that Seagates dont have acoustics management adjustments....anyone know if thats correct?

Taylor


----------



## kbohip

hockeyinsd said:


> I bought the 400GB from Fry's last month for $110. A great deal then, $89 is an even better deal now! Oh well.
> 
> On a side note, the 400GB is pretty quite until it seeks. Then it is pretty darn loud. The good news is that it doesn't seek much during the night (I have the 400GB in my bedroom). As I began to fill my tivo up with programs, it tended to seek more and more (even during the night). So I went in and manually deleted all the programs in the recently deleted folder to see if it would help. It did. Now it maybe makes some seek noise once every 30-40 minutes (for maybe a second or two) at night, which isn't too bad. I don't really plan on going in and deleting stuff just to get rid of the seek noise, since a few seconds every 15 min isn't too bad. The orginal drive seemed louder overall, but there wasn't too much different between read/write and seek noise.


I'll second this. I have the 400gb Seagate 7200.9 in my HR10-250 and in a totally quiet room I can hear the drive seeking....from almost 20' away! It's been a perfect drive though over the few months that I've had it.


----------



## RAZUR_BLADEZ

Less than a month back I put a Maxtor DiamondMax 21 7200rpm 200gb in my Sony SVR2000 S1 Stand alone, replacing the quantum 30gb. It is
super quiet. I have always good luck with my Maxtor Drive. But now seagate maxtor same company?? but not same drives just yet. Try maxtor.

SILENCE IS GOLDEN!!! HEHEHEehehe 

david


----------



## funtoupgrade

Hopefully Seagate will add more years to Maxtor's crappy one year warranty.


----------



## BlackBetty

kbohip said:


> I'll second this. I have the 400gb Seagate 7200.9 in my HR10-250 and in a totally quiet room I can hear the drive seeking....from almost 20' away! It's been a perfect drive though over the few months that I've had it.


+1


----------



## MikeMar

I'm going to be putting a hard drive into my xbox

any specific types or ones i should look at?

anything from 150-250 gig is perfect

thanks


----------



## bmgoodman

MikeMar said:


> I'm going to be putting a hard drive into my xbox
> 
> any specific types or ones i should look at?
> 
> anything from 150-250 gig is perfect
> 
> thanks


Let the debates begin!

I'm a fan of Seagates because of their 5 year warranties. I was a Maxtor users for a bunch of years, but quit them because (1) they cut their warranty to 1 year (which I think has increased of late to 3 years), and (2) almost every Tivo I upgraded has required a replacement hard drive in 2-3 years.

Of course, had I been using Seagates to upgrade Tivo units, even had they failed, they would still all be in warranty.


----------



## MikeMar

bmgoodman said:


> Let the debates begin!
> 
> I'm a fan of Seagates because of their 5 year warranties. I was a Maxtor users for a bunch of years, but quit them because (1) they cut their warranty to 1 year (which I think has increased of late to 3 years), and (2) almost every Tivo I upgraded has required a replacement hard drive in 2-3 years.
> 
> Of course, had I been using Seagates to upgrade Tivo units, even had they failed, they would still all be in warranty.


yeah i've heard all that debate before

but what i was wondering is that specifically for a xbox, does it matter speed wise and all that to get a certain type?


----------



## 1283

New Maxtor drives are actually Seagate drives with 3-year warranty.


----------



## datapusher

MikeMar said:


> yeah i've heard all that debate before
> 
> but what i was wondering is that specifically for a xbox, does it matter speed wise and all that to get a certain type?


xbox scene is a great forum to answer these questions.

I thought this thread was for deals not discussion.


----------



## Xtra7973

Well, I turned the tv when I woke up this morning and much to my surprise I had the dreaded welcome powering up screen. So I am guessing after a reboot setup in cron the drive decided to die. I tried everything I could, the drive isn't even recognized in my other tivo or my linux box. 

So I thought the drive is pretty new so I checked the warranty on this maxtor 200GB and I just missed it by a month. Go figure. The drive I have now is a DiamondMax 10 ATA133. Now my question is I have been looking at seagates for the obvious 5 year warranty but they all seem to be ATA100. Does this matter? 

Also has anyone come across any good deals lately? Thank you for any help.


----------



## AquaX

ATA100 or 133 does not matter. I doubt the TiVo is even pushing close to that, plus most drives top out at much lower than even ATA100 speeds.


----------



## Xtra7973

Thank you AquaX. I will get a Seagate then. Now off to find a deal.


----------



## 1283

If noise bothers you, don't get Seagate, unless it's DB35.


----------



## lindylicious

I got a 160GB Seagate at CompUSA this week for $40 m/l (after rebates)

This board won't let me post the link but go to the CompUSA website and search SKU: 304907


----------



## Justin Thyme

Compusa link

I got a pair of 400's off ebay for .33 per gb. Not the best price, but that is another place to check if you are in a hurry and can't wait for rebates.


----------



## datapusher

I have about 6 of the seagates. All 160s and 200. never given me any problems. big fan here. I just picked up another 160 from the same place as the poster above. I'll be using it in my mothers tivo.


----------



## mrjam2jab

Frys has a 500GB Seagate for $170 right now....


----------



## synch22

thanks for the comp usa link, got xbmc this past weekend...needed a drive. Hoping this gadget holds me off of the S3 for now.

HD upscaling is great from simple pc files.


----------



## DocNo

500GB Maxtor QuickView 500 SATA I/II 3.0G Hard Drive - Enterprise class, 16MB Buffer, 7200RPM, 5yr Warranty $133.99

Should work in the Series 3


----------



## 1283

DocNo said:


> 500GB Maxtor QuickView 500 SATA I/II 3.0G Hard Drive - Enterprise class, 16MB Buffer, 7200RPM, 5yr Warranty $133.99
> 
> Should work in the Series 3


Watch out for the noise level. If idle noise is really 31dB, it's not quiet.


----------



## buddhawood

This was posted over at Fatwallet, Thanks to thekane.
http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Maxtor/3H500F0S/

500GB Maxtor *QuickView* 500 SATA I/II 3.0G Hard Drive - Enterprise class, 16MB Buffer, 7200RPM, 5yr Warranty. **SPECIAL OFFER, Limit 2 per customer** (MAX3H500F0S)

$133 is the lowest I've ever seen...


----------



## 1283

buddhawood, that's what DocNo posted above.


----------



## buddhawood

c3 said:


> buddhawood, that's what DocNo posted above.


Doh! I missed that five days ago? Oh well, still a good deal.


----------



## Einselen

Maxtor 300 GB+20 GB Bonus is $59.99 from Frys. Also includes free shipping. I am very tempted to purchase one.

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4987821?site=sa:Hard Drives Memory:Spot1


----------



## mrjam2jab

Seagate 750GB Pata....$199.99 + free shipping at Outpost.com

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4882780?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## Einselen

500 GB Maxtor from Frys.com for $109.99 with free shipping.

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/5090665?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## Soapm

mrjam2jab said:


> Seagate 750GB Pata....$199.99 + free shipping at Outpost.com
> 
> http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4882780?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


Wow, now this would make a great addition to the family...


----------



## mrjam2jab

Soapm said:


> Wow, now this would make a great addition to the family...


Now down to $189.99.....


----------



## Soapm

mrjam2jab said:


> Now down to $189.99.....


Wow they making it tough on a brother, I'm already in deep water for buying the Tivo, service and 500gb drive. Now they dingling this in front of my face. I could return the 500gb and get this one? One of those things that makes you go, "HHHhhhmmm???"


----------



## TuesdaysChild

mrjam2jab said: Seagate 750GB Pata....$199.99 + free shipping at Outpost

Einselen said: 500 GB Maxtor from Frys for $109.99 with free shipping.

Are either of these recommended to use with Series 2 TCD649080 or TCD540080? I see so much talk about the Seagate DB35, I thought that's what everyone was recommending.

Thanks!


----------



## 1283

Both of these drives are Seagates without AAM, so they're not recommended if noise bothers you.


----------



## Einselen

c3 said:


> Both of these drives are Seagates without AAM, so they're not recommended if noise bothers you.


I agree with c3. If you are putting these drives in a Tivo in a living room or TV room then it will not be much of an issue as the TV will cover up the noise (while watching of course). In the bedroom you may have to think twice depending on how much you think the noise will bother you. Personally I have laptop fans running, external harddrives with a high pitch hum, etc. so I don't think these drives would bother me (have not used them in a Tivo in the bedroom, so no personal experience there) but again it is all personal preferences.


----------



## raiden256

This thread needs to be resurrected. What's the best deal on a 750GB drive right now?


----------



## Soapm

raiden256 said:


> This thread needs to be resurrected. What's the best deal on a 750GB drive right now?


Or a tet for that matter!


----------



## Guy Kuo

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...ybook&lp=2&type=product&cp=1&id=1177113149365

$180 gets a Western Digital 750 gb Mybook which is actually a SATA drive in the enclosure. It's perfect for a series 3 or HD TiVo. Once you set acoustic management to 128, it is a very silent drive. Temp is 41 to 43C in an TiVo HD with that drive installed.


----------



## CrashHD

I think the eSATA drives in an enclosure only come with a 1 year warranty, though.

Outpost.com has a 750GB WD SATA OEM drive for $179.99, with 3 year warranty. 

Retail box Seagate 500GB PATA 5 yr warranty, $109.99

Retail box Seagate 750GB PATA or SATA 5 yr warranty $189.99.


I just ordered one of the WD 750GB for my pc... I was holding out for the 750GB seagate to go on sale again (was not at $189.99 when I placed my order), as I've had great experiences with seagates, and I like having a 5 yr warranty, but the WD has been faster in all the comparisons I've read...


----------



## Dr_Diablo

Guy Kuo said:


> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...ybook&lp=2&type=product&cp=1&id=1177113149365
> 
> $180 gets a Western Digital 750 gb Mybook which is actually a SATA drive in the enclosure. It's perfect for a series 3 or HD TiVo. Once you set acoustic management to 128, it is a very silent drive. Temp is 41 to 43C in an TiVo HD with that drive installed.


Just checked that price. Has gone back up to $279...

I went to BB Sunday morning to buy a WD 500 My Book, but the price went back up to $199...

It's only $50 bucks I know, buy for another $100 can get a 750 GIG drive..

What to do ? Wait ? Or just say what the fork, over...


----------



## raiden256

CrashHD said:


> Outpost.com has a 750GB WD SATA OEM drive for $179.99, with 3 year warranty.


Is this the drive you're referring to? I can't find anything about the warranty here? Where does it say 3 years?

Thanks.


----------



## CrashHD

The warranty isn't mentioned there, but other sources site WD's warranty of OEM drives at 3 years, for example,

"Despite its apparently improved reliability, the Caviar SE16 750GB's warranty coverage is limited to either one or three years, depending on how you buy the drive. Somewhat counter-intuitively, retail drive kits are only covered for a single year, with three years of coverage limited to bare drives. That discrepancy is odd, but since enthusiasts typically buy bare drives, we're getting the better end of the deal" was snipped from: here


----------



## Guy Kuo

Dr_Diablo said:


> Just checked that price. Has gone back up to $279...


I still see it today online as on sale. However, it is now backordered.


----------



## BigT4187

Guy Kuo said:


> I still see it today online as on sale. However, it is now backordered.


I just got an email that my order has been canceled. Bummer! :down:


----------



## Dr_Diablo

BB has the WD eSATA 500G external drive at $149.00 this weekend...

Noticed the 1 Terra Byte drive for $279.00, but alas that drive was USB only... I'd of snapped one up were it eSATA...

No matter, tripled my storage, is a good thang..


----------



## old64mb

Fry's (Outpost) has the WD SATA referred to above back on sale for $179.99.

Tempting. I know there are about to be a ton of 1 TB drives hitting the market over the next month which should drive 750 GB prices down, but I don't think you're going to get much below this near term...and a lot of season premieres a-coming...


----------



## Soapm

I am hoping to put a TB in my Tivo so I can store all my favorite shows and still have a fully functional Tivo. I really wished Tivo would use a better compression. A 30 minute SD show at basic quality takes over 300 megs. That is just wasteful...


----------



## Einselen

This thread has died.

Well there are two drives from Frys.com both having free ship.

500 GB for $89.99: http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4795159?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

320 GB for $59.99:
http://shop4.outpost.com/product/5321968?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

I am at a loss of which to get. Also I may have to bring my TiVo into work to do the upgrade or buy a SATA to Parallel connector to use my home computer. Then from there I will have to find a land line phone to update the software as I would be installing 7.1


----------



## BlackBetty

wow, I can't believe how low hard drives have dropped. I upgraded my TiVo's probably close to 2 years ago. 400GB drive back then was around $200. from the post above, Fry's is now selling 500gb seagate drives for $89.99. WOW.


----------



## jlb

Has anyone heard anything about WD/TiVo coming out with a 1TB version of the My DVR EXpander?

I know I could throw a 1TB internal in pretty easily, but I am just a little too worried about messing things up and suffering the wrath of my family if that were to occur........

I guess, it can't hurt to ask what the best deals/recommendations are if I went for a 1TB internal (or 750GB).


----------



## Einselen

Frys also has a 750 GB availble

PATA is 149.99 http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4882780?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

SATA is 159.99 http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4924331?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## rainwater

Einselen said:


> Frys also has a 750 GB availble
> 
> PATA is 149.99 http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4882780?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> 
> SATA is 159.99 http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4924331?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


I don't know about the PATA drive but that SATA drive is way too loud to put into a TiVo.


----------



## Einselen

BlackBetty said:


> wow, I can't believe how low hard drives have dropped. I upgraded my TiVo's probably close to 2 years ago. 400GB drive back then was around $200. from the post above, Fry's is now selling 500gb seagate drives for $89.99. WOW.


I believe about a year ago maybe a little more when I upgrade my parents lifetime TiVo I got them a 200 GB drive for $49.99.

I just picked up two of the 500 GB drives. One to replace the dying drive in my external HD (which I bought for ever ago for like $300 for firewire 80 GB drive, yeh...) and then another to drop into the lifetime TiVo I own.


----------



## Einselen

rainwater said:


> I don't know about the PATA drive but that SATA drive is way too loud to put into a TiVo.


PATA has on the description:

# Seagate SoftSonic - Seagate SoftSonic motor enables whisper-quiet operation.

However who knows what that means. The other two drives I posted (500 and 320 PATA) has this in the description:

ENJOY THE DEAFENING SILENCE
You don't want a noisy disc drive interfering with your soundtracks, do you? At 2.5 bels or less, Seagate drives deliver the lowest acoustics in the industry.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

rainwater said:


> I don't know about the PATA drive but that SATA drive is way too loud to put into a TiVo.


I actually have that SATA drive and it's very quiet. I've got a Seagate 400GB SATA that is, on the other hand, audible - still, not TOO bad.


----------



## 1283

Einselen said:


> ENJOY THE DEAFENING SILENCE
> You don't want a noisy disc drive interfering with your soundtracks, do you? At 2.5 bels or less, Seagate drives deliver the lowest acoustics in the industry.


2.5 only when it's idling. It's like saying a vacuum cleaner is silent if it's turned off. 

The newest Seagate 7200.11 family is supposed to have the AAM feature enabled, so that should help. Right now the quietness leader should be the WD GP family, and it runs much cooler as well.


----------



## Shawn95GT

I picked up a Seagate FreeAgent Pro eSATA external. It's dead quiet.

The Tivo/WD DVR expander is louder.

On the down side, the Seagate had an annoying light around 3/4 of the case that I need to tape up .


----------



## Einselen

c3 said:


> 2.5 only when it's idling. It's like saying a vacuum cleaner is silent if it's turned off.
> 
> The newest Seagate 7200.11 family is supposed to have the AAM feature enabled, so that should help. Right now the quietness leader should be the WD GP family, and it runs much cooler as well.


So you saying I am getting some false advertising here? I mean I can understand if it says at idle 2.5 bels or less, but saying 2.5 bels or less implies that if tested it won't go over 2.5 regardless of read/write/idle etc.


----------



## timckelley

Einselen said:


> So you saying I am getting some false advertising here?


It wouldn't be the first time. I one time was shopping for a Western Digital 320 GB drive, but the comments from the consumers say that when formatted, it's just under 300 GB. I'm told that this sort of misadvertisement runs rampant.


----------



## rainwater

Idle sound doesn't matter when referring to TiVos since they are always writing.


----------



## Einselen

timckelley said:


> It wouldn't be the first time. I one time was shopping for a Western Digital 320 GB drive, but the comments from the consumers say that when formatted, it's just under 300 MB. I'm told that this sort of misadvertisement runs rampant.


I hope you meant under 300 GB. I know there are issues with reporting size such as GB and Gb and also how sometimes windows may report it etc. But I bought two of the 500 GB drives since I saw it was only 2.5 bels which is 25 decibels which is really low for a computer system. The one will go in a TiVo in the living room so not too big of a deal but the other will be in my external enclosure that is in my bedroom. Guess I will see how it all works out.


----------



## greg_burns

Einselen said:


> I hope you meant under 300 GB. I know there are issues with reporting size such as GB and Gb and also how sometimes windows may report it etc. But I bought two of the 500 GB drives since I saw it was only 2.5 bels which is 25 decibels which is really low for a computer system. The one will go in a TiVo in the living room so not too big of a deal but the other will be in my external enclosure that is in my bedroom. Guess I will see how it all works out.


What brand did you get? All but Seagate can have their acoustics adjusted using Hitachi Feature Tool.


----------



## Einselen

greg_burns said:


> What brand did you get? All but Seagate can have their acoustics adjusted using Hitachi Feature Tool.


I got the seagate 500 GB one as linked to in my post here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5905215#post5905215

I got my parents a maxtor drive and it isn't loud but it isn't quiet, but not a big deal as it is a living room TiVo. Thing is possibly soon once we split and run cable to my bedroom I might be moving a TiVo into my bedroom and I was going to do the upgraded one so that way if my roommates are watching TV or playing video games in the living room I won't be bothering them. Whatever it is though I will figure it out and work on it.


----------



## greg_burns

Einselen said:


> Then from there I will have to find a land line phone to update the software as I would be installing 7.1


Why 7.1? If using Instant Cake 2 it will be at 7.2.0 which supports broadband guided setup.


----------



## Einselen

greg_burns said:


> Why 7.1? If using Instant Cake 2 it will be at 7.2.0 which supports broadband guided setup.


I have a very old instant cake I guess. I believe it will be 7.1 as I think I remember setting up my parents upgrade and having to plug it into the phone.


----------



## greg_burns

Einselen said:


> I have a very old instant cake I guess. I believe it will be 7.1 as I think I remember setting up my parents upgrade and having to plug it into the phone.


Ah, I too have an the earlier version for my 240 Tivo. It was 5.x something.

The other possibility is the you parents had USB200M v2. Not supported until >7.2. Was it 7.3?


----------



## timckelley

Einselen said:


> I hope you meant under 300 GB.


Oops! Yes, that's what I meant.


----------



## 1283

Einselen said:


> So you saying I am getting some false advertising here? I mean I can understand if it says at idle 2.5 bels or less, but saying 2.5 bels or less implies that if tested it won't go over 2.5 regardless of read/write/idle etc.


There should be a notation somewhere on the box, or there will be another class action lawsuit. Here are the datasheets for 7200.10 and 7200.11:

http://www.seagate.com/docs/pdf/datasheet/disc/ds_barracuda_7200_10.pdf
http://www.seagate.com/docs/pdf/datasheet/disc/ds_barracuda_7200_11.pdf


----------



## Einselen

c3 said:


> There should be a notation somewhere on the box, or there will be another class action lawsuit. Here are the datasheets for 7200.10 and 7200.11:
> 
> http://www.seagate.com/docs/pdf/datasheet/disc/ds_barracuda_7200_10.pdf
> http://www.seagate.com/docs/pdf/datasheet/disc/ds_barracuda_7200_11.pdf


:up: Thanks. Wow 2.8 bels vs. 3.7. I hope I get the .11 at least just for the TiVo, the external wouldn't be as much as a big deal.


----------



## Uncle Briggs

Einselen said:


> 320 GB for $59.99:
> http://shop4.outpost.com/product/5321968?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered one of these.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Einselen said:


> :up: Thanks. Wow 2.8 bels vs. 3.7. I hope I get the .11 at least just for the TiVo, the external wouldn't be as much as a big deal.


Seagate IDE drives go up only to .10


----------



## DCIFRTHS

DUDE_NJX said:


> Seagate IDE drives go up only to .10


The 7200.11 drive are the second generation perpendicular drives.

http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/desktops/barracuda_hard_drives/barracuda_7200.11/


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Einselen said:


> :up: Thanks. Wow 2.8 bels vs. 3.7. I hope I get the .11 at least just for the TiVo, the external wouldn't be as much as a big deal.


According to the link you posted, the model number indicates that the drive is from the 7200.9 series.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

DCIFRTHS said:


> The 7200.11 drive are the second generation perpendicular drives.
> 
> http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/desktops/barracuda_hard_drives/barracuda_7200.11/


That's correct, but they're only SATA.

The drives on sale from Fry's are IDE 7200.10.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

DUDE_NJX said:


> That's correct, but they're only SATA.
> 
> The drives on sale from Fry's are IDE 7200.10.


I'm confused  Which specific drives at Fry's are the 7200.10 family?


----------



## DUDE_NJX

DCIFRTHS said:


> I'm confused  Which specific drives at Fry's are the 7200.10 family?


The two mentioned here.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5905215#post5905215


----------



## 1283

Even though the model number belongs to the 7200.9 family, most likely you'll get a 7200.10 drive inside. It doesn't make much sense for Seagate to manufacture 4-platter 500GB drives at this time.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

c3 said:


> Even though the model number belongs to the 7200.9 family, most likely you'll get a 7200.10 drive inside. It doesn't make much sense for Seagate to manufacture 4-platter 500GB drives at this time.


Unless Fry's has a bunch of them to clear out.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

They've been shipping .10 for months now.


----------



## Einselen

It has been confirmed it is .10 (well one of them at least). Overall though the drives are not bad with the noise. However with my enclosure and other reasons I am having other issues, but whatever that is not on topic for this thread.


----------



## m.s

timckelley said:


> It wouldn't be the first time. I one time was shopping for a Western Digital 320 GB drive, but the comments from the consumers say that when formatted, it's just under 300 GB. I'm told that this sort of misadvertisement runs rampant.


320,000,000,000 bytes (320 GB) = 298 GiB.

The hard drive makers use the terminology correctly - "Giga" is a prefix in the SI (international metric system), and means _exactly_ 1 billion. Computer makers have for a long time used the prefix incorrectly to represent a close binary equivalent (i.e. they incorrectly call 2^30 = 1,073,741,824 bytes a "gigabyte.")

It's not that the drive is smaller than advertised, it's that your operating system (or other utility) is under-reporting the actual size.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Einselen said:


> It has been confirmed it is .10 (well one of them at least). ...


Which one? The 750? I am thinking of getting one myself.

Thanks!


----------



## Einselen

DCIFRTHS said:


> Which one? The 750? I am thinking of getting one myself.
> 
> Thanks!


The 500 GB


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Einselen said:


> The 500 GB


Thanks


----------



## ciper

Frys is currently selling a retail box Seagate 500gb PATA drive for 94.99 with no rebates required. The deal is currently in effect and lasts until Tues Feb 19.

Can anyone recommend the current best prices for SATA drives over 700GB?

edit: advertisement http://www.netaffilia.com/ad/electronics/frys/i/2008/02/15/30101.html


----------



## wedenton

Anyone know if this is the quiet .3 model for use in DVRs?


----------



## CrashHD

It is not the db35. It is the standard desktop drive.

I have two of them in two of my tivos (a 500 and a 750), and I consider their audio output to be comparable to the original drive. I am unable to hear them over the fan.


----------



## etz

CrashHD said:


> It is not the db35. It is the standard desktop drive.
> 
> I have two of them in two of my tivos (a 500 and a 750), and I consider their audio output to be comparable to the original drive. I am unable to hear them over the fan.


Which are you referring to (the quiet ones in your TiVos)? You have two of the DB35, or two of the standard desktop drives?


----------



## CrashHD

both. the ones listed on frys and the drives in my tivos are seagate 7200.10 series, but NOT the DB35's


----------



## wedenton

Pretty good price at The Nerds.
500 gig Seagate DB35 Series 7200.3 Hard Drive - $130.08.

http://www.thenerds.net/SEAGATE.Seagate_DB35_Series_72003_Hard_Drive.ST3500830ACE.html


----------



## Einselen

I will weigh in, I have the .10 as an external in an i-rocks case and so far it has been super quiet. I have yet to install it in my TiVo (as I am looking for a cheap PC to do the installation with) but if the external is a sign to come then :up:


----------



## ciper

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=384893
1tb wd green drive for 230 at Best Buy starting Sat Feb 17


----------



## CrashHD

Einselen--Why do you need a cheap PC for the install? No PATA ports? MFSLive will probably recognize your external enclosure.

Has anyone tried one of these SATA drives in a Series2 using one of these?


----------



## Einselen

CrashHD said:


> Einselen--Why do you need a cheap PC for the install? No PATA ports? MFSLive will probably recognize your external enclosure.


Correct, no PATA besides the external and despite attempts instant cake does not want to recognize it. I will check out MFSLive and see if it is something I can use (both equipment and skill wise)


----------



## lessd

CrashHD said:


> Einselen--Why do you need a cheap PC for the install? No PATA ports? MFSLive will probably recognize your external enclosure.
> 
> Has anyone tried one of these SATA drives in a Series2 using one of these?


I do it all the time, works great, just adds about $22 to the cost.


----------



## jerobi

Big recent drop on the DB35. Now the *500GB Seagate DB35 DVR Series Hard Drive* is only $87 + $10 shipping = only *$97 shipped*.


----------



## ilh

And for only $40 more you can get a WD10EACS 1TB at zipzoomfly.


----------

